# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] إدارة الذات ..10 خطوات للنجاح

## أمــونــة

[frame="15 80"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إخواني وأخواتي أبناء مصر
إدارة الذات أفضل الطريق لتحقيق النجاح .. لذلك يسعدني أن أقوم بشرح 10 خطوات إيجابية للوصول إلى إدارة الذات والنجاح المطلوب..

*هيا لتتعلم وتحصل على الخبرات والمهارات ومع إدارة الذات*

 :Ward703: 

*أسئلة حائرة 

هل أنا واثق من قدراتي ؟؟

ما هو هدفي في الحياة ؟؟

هل هناك خطوات محددة أخطوها نحو هدفي؟؟

كيف أصل إلى النجاح؟؟
* :Girl (9):  :Girl (9): 

أسئلة كثيرة تدور في  عقولنا ونبحث لها عن إجابة عملية ،، ويحاول الإنسان أن يبحث في تجارب الآخرين عن تلك الإجابات ..

قد يقلد..

وقد يتبع آثار غيره!!

وقد لايجد قدوة تروق له !!  :Girl (8): 

وينير الطريق إلا بالعودة إلى ذاته  :Robot:  

*علامات مضيئة ::*
 :Girl (28): 
انظروا إلى ذلك العبد الذي خرج يبحث عن الحقيقة وكان يعبد النار في بلاد فارس فعلم أن هناك دينا أفضل من عبادة النار رغم أنه كان من علية القوم فتنقل من مكان لمكان نحو الهدف حتى وصل إلى مبتغاه وإلتقى بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد أن استدل عليه على لسان كثير من الأحبار والرهبان وعرف صفاته ليقيس من خلاله نجاحه وهل وصل إلى هدفه الحقيقي؟؟
ورست سفينة سلمان الفارسي رضي الله عنه لينظر إلى العلامات التي كان يحفظها في النبي القادم وليجدها جميعها متحققة .. 
وليعلن ساعتها أنه ونجح في إدارة ذاته ووصل إلى هدفه ووعرف طريق النجاح حين وقف يتمتم في خشوع 
أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله
وكان ذلك صحابيا من أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

آخرون اهتدوا بالعلامات الأولى واقتدوا بها كصلاح الدين الأيوبي ونور الدين محمود وشجرة الدر ومحمود سامي البارودي
بل وفي الحضارات الأخرى أيضا مثل مارتن لوثر وتوماس إديسون واينشتين و إسحق نيوتن
وهذا الموظف الصغير ورب الأسرة الناجحة ... ومدير الشركة الرابحة ... 
والطالب المتفوق في دراسته 
والمرأة التي أجادت إدرة بيتها..
ماذا فعلوا لينجحوا؟؟
وهل تمكنوا من الإجابة عن الأسئلة الحائرة ؟؟

إن الإجابة تكمن في هذه النصيحة البسيطة التي أقدمها لكم من خلال هذه السلسلة في 10 خطوات :

1- وضوح الهدف

2- التفكير الجاد في الهدف 

3- اتخاذ النموذج المناسب

4- الـــثقة في النفـــس

5- التفكير الإيجابي المنطقي 

6- الـــتخــطيـــط

7- الـــتعــــلم 

8- الـــــصبر و الثـــبات

9- المثابرة والإصرار 

10- القدرة على الإستمتاع بالوقت في طلب المراد 

وسأقوم بشرحها كل واحدة على حدا ..

إذا فما هي إدارة الذات :

*أليست هي قدرة الفرد على توجيه المشاعر والأفكار والإمكانيات نحو الأهداف التي نصبو إلى تحقيقها* 
أتمنى تتابعوا شرح الخطوات كلها.. وتستفيدوا منها جميعا .. وعلى فكرة إدارة الذات كتاب للدكتور أكرم رضا .. قمت بتلخيصه .. وأتمنى يعجبكم
جزاكم الله خيرا.. [/frame]

*وإلى الخطوة الإولى ... كل الأضواء على هدفك*

----------


## أمــونــة

[frame="7 80"]
القاعدة الأولى 

كل الأضواء على هدفك

*الأهداف الجزئية:*

أشار أحد أعضاء ( كريزلر ) لصناعة السيارات الأمريكية إلى هدف شركته بقوله : 
شكركة كريزلر ليست فقط لصناعة السيارات .. ولكنها شركة تبيع وسيلة مواصلات مريحة ، تخدم ركابها مدة أطول من الزمن .
 إذا فلم تكن شركة كريزلر تملك الهدف فقط وإنما كان الهدف محددا موضحا .. بل زاده دقة تحديد الهدف ووضوحة .. من خلال تفسير الأهداف الجزئية .


*الأرقام :*
ويقول والد الكاتب أكرم رضا : إذا أردت أن تحصل على جيد جدا فلا بد أن تفكر وتعمل .. للحصول على الإمتياز ، وإذا كان عملك وتفكيرك لتحصل على جيد :Girl (26):  فاحتمال نجاحك قد يكون بعيدا .. !!!

فلغة الأرقام والإجابة عن الأسئلة الداخلية خير معين على وضوح الهدف.. ولكي يكون هدفك واضحا يجب أن يكون محددا ..

ولذلك وضع علماء الإدارة عند دراسة التخطيط قاعدة هامة فقالوا:
*التخطيط ضروري لتحقيق الهدف والأهداف لازمة لرسم الخطة* 

فحتى يتمكنوا من وضع خطط  تجيب عن أسئلة مثل......كم؟ .......... وكيف؟ ومتى ؟ 

وقالوا إن أنواع الأهداف ثلاثة :

1- أهداف المدى الطويل
2- أهداف المدى القصير
3- أهداف غير قابلة للتحقيق  :Girl (6): 

*وهذه الثالثة:*
هي الأهداف الخيالية غير المحددة بكم ولا زمن ، فإياك من هذا النوع من الأهداف غير الواقعية .. أو ضعها سريعا في مفكرتك ! فقد تكون أحلام الأمس حقائق الغد ، ولكن لا تجعلها غطاء أمام عينيك .. فلا ترى الأهداف الأخرى التي يمكن تحقيقها ...


تذكر 

*القاعدة الأولى* 

من قواعد إدارة الذات

سلط كل الأضواء هلى هدفك 

## اعلم أن الهدف الواضح يجب أن يكون :

*1- دقيقاً لدرجة تحديد الأهداف الجزئية .

2- محدداً بالكم و الكيف و الزمن.

3- واقعياً بعيداً عن الخيال أو التفاهة .*

تحياتي لكم  :f: [/frame]

إ*لى اللقاء في القاعدة الثانية من قواعد إدارة الذات 

هدفك حقيقة وليس خيال*

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
امونه 

ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
موضوع شيق ومفيد ومعلومات اكتر من رائعة ومفيده 
تسلم يدك على هذا الموضوع 

وسوف اتابع الموضوع بشغف واهتمام 
دمتى بكل خير

----------


## أمــونــة

الأخ الفاضل إسكندراني
جزاك الله خيرا على مرورك الكريم
شكرا لك على إهتمامك
تحياتي  :f:

----------


## نشــــوى

يا بنتى دوختيني اثبتي فى مكان ههههههههههههههه
افضل هنا خلاص .. استقريتي يعني؟؟

----------


## أمــونــة

ههههههههههههههه
ايوة يا ستي 
اثبتي هنا ......

----------


## أمــونــة

[frame="9 80"]القاعدة الثانية 

*هدفك حقيقة وليس خيال* 

بعض الناس ظن أن نصر رمضان الذي تم في أكتوبر 1973 على اليهود مجرد تخطيط محكم وتنفيذ جيد 
ولكن الحقيقة - كما حكاها الذين حضروا المعركة من القادة والجنود - أنها لم تكن مجرد تخطيط محكم وتنفيذ جيد - فقط - وإنما كانت هدفا عاشوا له له ، وسعوا إلى الوصول إليه ..

كان حلمهم الذي يداعب لحظات النوم ، وأملهم الذي يبرق في أوقات اليقظة ، فالهدف الواضح نندفع إلى العمل على تحقيق على تحقيقه بأن نجعله أمام أعيننا واقعا نعيشه وحياة نتنفسها 

*حقيقة إيمانك:*

لم يكن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يتوقع تلك الإجابة عندما ألقى على حارث بن مالك الأنصاري صاحبه السلام وسأله عن حاله: 

كيف أصبحت يا حارث؟

فيجيب حارث :

- أصبحت مؤمنا حقا يا رسول الله . 

وهل يترك الرسول هذا التصريح الخطير يعبر هكذا فيدّعيه بعد ذلك كل أحد ؟!

قال عليه السلام :

- يا حارث انظر ما تقول ؟!

إن لكل قول حقيقة فما حقيقة إيمانك ؟

قال حارث :
 عزفت نفسي عن الدنيا فأسهرت ليلي ،، وأظمأت نهاري ،، وكأني أرى عرش ربي بارزا ،، وكأني أنظر إلى أهل الجنة يتزاورون فيها ، وإلى أهل النار يتضاغون فيها . 

وهذا يقر له رسول الله صى الله عليه وسلم بصدق دعواه :

يا حارث عرفت فالزم

ثم يعلن لحارث أنه وصل إلى هدفه الذي عاش له فيقول :


*من أراد ان ينظر إلى رجل من أهل الجنة فلينظر إلى حارث ..*

هكذا عرف حارثة هدفه واضحا محددا ، وعاش له ، وتحولت كل الأشياء الغيبية إلى أشياء محسوسة ينظر إليها ، ويتعرف عليها عندما أصبح هدفه حقيقة وليس خيالا


_إذا عليك بالقاعدة الثانية من قواعد إدارة الذات:_

اجعل تفكيرك في هدفك جادا ومستمرا 

فهدفــك حقيــقة وليس خيال [/frame]

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

التركيز على الأهداف .. هو نتاج المرحلة الأولى .. " إختيار الهدف وتحديدة " .. حتى نتمكن من قول اننا بدأنا بادية سلمية .. لانه مع تحديد الأهداف .. يصبح العقل مبرمج ومركز عليها .. أكثر من اي شئ اخر ..
لذلك نجد بعد مشغولي البال بفكرة معينة .. من الممكن ان يقطعو الشارة الحمراء .. دون انتباه  ::cop::  .. او من الممكن ان يقعو في حفرة أثناء سيرهم .. من كثر التركيز .. :: 

أما القصة التى ذكرتها عن الصحابي الجليل .. [حارث بن مالك ] .. فعلا يا اختي من أراد تحقيق هدف معين أعد له العدة .. وثابر عليه..




> عزفت نفسي عن الدنيا فأسهرت ليلي ،، وأظمأت نهاري ،، وكأني أرى عرش ربي بارزا ،، وكأني أنظر إلى أهل الجنة يتزاورون فيها ، وإلى أهل النار يتضاغون فيها .




ياله من هدف ..
أتمنى ان يكون هدفي يوما ما .. نفس هذا الهدف .. لألتقي به في الجنة ..




> اجعل تفكيرك في هدفك جادا ومستمرا 
> 
> فهدفــك حقيــقة وليس خيال


خلاصة رائعة يا أمونة   :35: .. سلمت يداكِ اختي الكريمة .. :Aaaaa34: 

خطوة مهمة بالفعل .. وننتظر باقي الخطوات يا امونة .. أشكرك على جهد الكبير يا اختي .. :61: 
بارك الله فيك.

----------


## أمــونــة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

غاليتي emerald

جزاك الله خيرا على المشاركة الجميلة.. والإضافة الرائعة

أشكرك على متابعتك 
 :Girl (27):  :Girl (27): 

تحياتي  :f:

----------


## أمــونــة

[frame="13 80"]القاعدة الثالثة:

*أفضل التعب أن تحصل على قدوة* 

*القدوة يبحث عن قدوة :* 
روى البخاري أن سيدنا موسى عليه السلام أجب بأنه أعلم أهل الأرض عندما سئل عن ذلك .. فبين الله له أنه مخطئ في هذه الدعوى وأن هناك من هو أعلم منه

ويحكى القرآن في سورة الكهف .. لقاء موسى النبي بهذا العبد الصالح الذي دله الله عليه من عو  أعلم منه ..

ومما يلفت النظر في هذه القصة : 
1- إصرار موسى على الاتقاء بالعبد الصالح عندما علم أن لديه علما ليس عنده وهو النبي الموحى إليه من الله .. 
(( وإذ قال موسى لفتاه لا أبرح حتى أبلغ مجمع البحرين أو أمضي حقبا ))

ثم يمضي موسى حقبا أو أزمانا متعاقبة حتى يبلغ به وبفتاه النصب أي التعب
(( فلما جاوزا قال لفتاه آتنا غداءنا لقد لقينا من سفرنا هذا نصبا ))

2- وقوف موسى - وهو النبي - عند الأدب مع العبد الصالح حتى يتعلم منه ..
(( قال له موسى هل أتبعك على أن تعلمني مما علمت رشدا ))

(( ستجدني إن شاء الله صابرا ولا أعصي لك أمرا ))

بهذا الإصرار الشديد والجهد المبذول والأدب العالي يعلمنا موسى عليه السلام كيف يكون البحث عن القدوة ؟

أرأيت كيف يتخذ النبي النموذج المناسب ؟!

ونبي الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يرشده ربه في القرآن بعد أن ذكر له الأنبياء في سورة الأنعام يقول له:

(( أولئك الذين هدى الله فبهداهم اقتده ))

ونفس التوجيه الذي وجه لى النبي محمد يوجهه لنا الله في القرآن :

(( لقد كان لكم فيهم أسوة حسنة ))

ويحكي ديل كارنيجي تجربته في استقلال ذاته فيقول :

((عندما تركت ميسورى ومزارعها إلى نيويورك والتحقت بالأكاديمية الأمريكية لفنون التمثيل ، كان هدفي أن أكون ممثلا ناجحا ، وواتتني فكرة حسبت أنها تقربني من النجاح في مدة قصيرة ، وتعجبت كيف أن الناس لم يتعرفوا عليها برغم ما فيها من سهولة وبساطة ؟! 
خاطبت نفسي بقولي: ما علي إلا أن أدرس كيف وصل نوابغ الفنانين في ذلك العصر ، وبعد أن أتعرف على مميزات كل منهم ، ما علي إلا أن أجمعها جميعا في نفسي وأسير على منوالها ..
يالسخفي!! لقد قضيت سنوات عدة أتشبه بغيري قبل أن أعلم أنه مستحيل أن أكون غير نفسي ))

نعم لاتكن غير نفسك !!

وإياك والمحاكاة وذوبان الشخصية وتذكر قصة الغراب الراقص الذي أراد أن يتعلم مشية أحد الطيور فلم يستطع .. فلما أراد أن يعود لمشيته نسيها .. فكان مشيه مثل الرقص الأبله ..
*
فلا تنس وأنت تختار القدوة أن الفردية والتميز لا يتعارضان مع القدوة الهادية*

وهناك ثلاثة طرق لاتخاذ النموذج المناسب :

1- الصداقة والصبة والأقارب : 
وتكون في مرحلة الشباب غالبا  ، ولا يتعجب أحد من ذلك الشاب الذي بدأ التدخين في سن مبكر.. فغالبا كانت أول سيجارة له تلك التي اختلسها من علبة أبيه ..

2- الشخصية المحببة للفرد :
وذلك في مجالات متعددة ، وخاصة في طبقات النجوم في الفن والرياضة والأدب والعلم وغيرها .. وهنا تقع قصة الغراب الراقص كثيرا .. فنجد كثيرا من الغربان ترقص بطريقة مضحكة بسبب التقليد الأعمى 

3- الخبرات المتعددة :
أن يكون لك أكثر من نموذج في أكثر من مجال ، نختار منهم أفضل ما عندهم لتقتدي به ، وهذا يحدث غالبا دلالة على النضج . 
وهكذا فأفضل طريقة هي تعدد الخبرات وتعدد مصادر التلقي ، حيث لاتحبس نفسك في شخصية واحدة تأخذ سيئها كما أخذت حسنها ..

*راع عند الاختيار:*

لابد من وضع عدة أمور في الاعتبار يجب أن تراعى عند الاختيار وهي : 

1- حياته .

2- شخصيته.

3- مبادئه ومعتقداته .

4- العصر الذي عاش فيه .

5- البيئة التي عاش فيها وعاداتها وأعرافها .

6- ملاءمة عصره وبيئته لعصرك وبيئتك .

7- أن تعلم أي طريق سلكه ، ليصل إلى النجاح ..

*إذا فالقاعدة الثالثة من قواعد إدارة الذات :*

*اختيار النموذج المناسب* 

وتذكر

1- أن أفضل جهد وتعب يكون في البحث عن القدوة 
2- أن الأنبياء وهم القدوة لهم قدوة 
3- وأنت تبحث عن القدوة وإياك والتقليد ، وتذكر أن تكون نفسك.

فنحن نقصد بالقدوة .. تلك التي سارت في الطريق قبلك ، فلديك خبرات حول علاماته ومعالمه [/frame]

*انتظروني في القاعدة الرابعة

لا تفقد مصدر الطاقة*

----------


## قلب مصر

ما شاء الله يا أمونة موضوع رائع وبالغ الأهمية في عصرنا الحالي
فجميعنا نحتاج بالفعل ان نتعلم كيف تدار الذات وكيف يصل الانسان للمعنى الحقيقي لحياته ووجوده
اشكرك على هذا الموضوع الرائع ومتابعة معك باقي خطوات النجاح
تقبلي تقديري واحترامي   :M (32): 
وكل عام وانت بخير  :f:

----------


## أمــونــة

غاليتي قلب مصر
أهلا بيكي 
أسعدني جدا مرورك .. ومشاركتك
شكرا على ردك الجميل وجزاك الله خيرا 
وكل سنة وانتي طيبة  :f:

----------


## Maruko

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

موضوع وفكرة رائعة بصراحة 
وبتخلى الواحد يحط حاجة في دماغه ....
ويقرر وينفذ
وبيدي دفعة معنوية رهيبة بصراحة ...
قد ايه احنا محتاجين الدفعات المعنوية دي في الوقت ده 

تسلم ايدك يا امونة 
في انتظار باقي الخطوات 

تحياتى*

----------


## أمــونــة

غاليتي ماروكو... 
أهلا بيكي 
جزاك الله خيرا على مشاركتك
واتمنى تستفيدي ... من الموضوع 
شكرا لك مرة أخرى
تحياتي  :f:

----------


## مي مؤمن

*موضوع رائع يا امونه وشيق 
ومتابعه معاكي الموضوع بشغف
تحياتي لك*

----------


## زهــــراء

[frame="14 80"]

الغالية أمونة .. :f: ..

موضوع غاية في الروعة ومطروح بشكل جميل جدا ..
تحقيق الذات ليس بالامر المستحيل والنماذج عليه كثيرة لكن بنفس الوقت ليس بالامر اليسير ..
جميلة جدا القواعد اللي ذكرتيها واكيد هي من ضروريات تحقيق الذات الذي بدوره يتطلب عقل حكيم يجيد تصويب الامور والتعامل معها بحنكة وتروي .
بأستطاعة الجميع ان يصل الى ذاته فعلا بعدة امور ذكرتيها يا امونة ..

حقيقة الموضوع اكثر من شيق متابعة معك باقي القواعد ..
سلمت يداكِ يا أمونة ورمضان كريم ..

خالص تحياتي :Girl (25): ..



[/frame]

----------


## أمــونــة

اهلا يا مي
نورتي والله
شكرا مشاركتك

----------


## أمــونــة

> [frame="14 80"]
> 
> الغالية أمونة ....
> 
> موضوع غاية في الروعة ومطروح بشكل جميل جدا ..
> تحقيق الذات ليس بالامر المستحيل والنماذج عليه كثيرة لكن بنفس الوقت ليس بالامر اليسير ..
> جميلة جدا القواعد اللي ذكرتيها واكيد هي من ضروريات تحقيق الذات الذي بدوره يتطلب عقل حكيم يجيد تصويب الامور والتعامل معها بحنكة وتروي .
> بأستطاعة الجميع ان يصل الى ذاته فعلا بعدة امور ذكرتيها يا امونة ..
> 
> ...



حبيبتي زوزو

جزاك الله خيرا على المشاركة الجميلة

شكرا لكي غاليتي 
 :f:

----------


## نشــــوى

امــــــــــــــــونة ... داخلة اقول لك 
ان انا لسة متابعة معاكي ...
ماشاء الله كل مدى الموضوع بيكون اجمل

----------


## أمــونــة

حبيبتي ارتحال
شكرا لكي قوووووي
بصراحة بترفعي معنوياتي  :f:  
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أمــونــة

القاعدة الرابعة 

*لا تفقد مصدر الطاقة* 

بصراحة هيا طويلة شوية ... عشان كدا هنقسمها على مرتين ... عشان محدش يزهق  :Girl (27): 
 :Ward703: 

القلب أم العقل ؟!

دار حوار في المؤتمر الطبي الإسلامي المنعقد في مكة سنة 1991 حول ( متى يثبت طبيا ان الإنسان قيد مات ؟! )
قال الفريق الأول : عند توقف القلب... والآخر يقول : بل عند توقف المخ لأن في بعض الحالات يتوقف القلب ولكن المخ لا يزال يعمل !! 
ولكن هل بالمخ وحده يعيش الإنسان ؟؟
وبعيدا عن كل هذه الآراء أقول لك :

احذر أن يتوقف قلبك وأنت لازلت حيا  حي ؟!
إن مصدر طاقتك في الحياه هو:

الثقـــة بالـــنفس
وقد تسميها احترام الذات أو تقدير الذات أو الاعتمد على الذات ...
أي الإيمان بالذات 

ثمرات الثقة بالنفس:

أولا : تشعرك أن حياة كل شخص متميزة عن سواها ذات خصائص فردية فذة وتساعدك على اكتشاف خصائصك .
ثانيا : تجعلك مدركا تماما لإمكانياتك وقدراتك ، وتبين لك نقط الضعف والقوة فيك فتدفعك إلى الانطلاق ..
ثالثا : تعطيك الاستعداد أن تتخذ قدوة، وأن تختار النموذج المناسب وتقتفي الآثار دون تقليد أعمى .
رابعا : توضع لك هدفك ، وتدفعك للوصول إليه فهي مصدر طاقتك .

*هل لديك عقدة نقص؟!!!*

أراك تضع عشرات من علامات التعجب خلف سؤالي ، وتنظر لي بعداء واستخفاف ، لأني في نظرك أتهمك بالجنون !!
لا ليست كل عقدة نقص مرضا
ولكن الإحساس بالنقص أو ما شاع بين الناس باسم عقدة النقص شيء مختلف تماما .. فمنشؤه ليست هذه الصغائر التي تواجهنا في حياتنا اليومية . وإنما هو انحراف في الشخصية .. كان أول من فصلهالعالم النفساني ( ألفرد إدلر ) : " تفصيلا يحدو به المرء إلى الإحساس بأن الناس جميعا أفضل منه في  شيء أو آخر "
إنه نقمة : 
يقول جيمس بندر: إنه نقمة تحل بالشخص الذي لا يعرف قدر نفسه .
أما انه نقمه فلأن ضحاياه لاينعمون بسكينة النفس التي من حقهم أن ينعموا بها ، فهم يبذلون جهدا متصلا للتعويض عن نقائصهم .. سواء أكانت أو متوهمة .

نادي الأحساس بالنقص!!!

قد لا يرى أي عضو من أعضاء ذلك النادي الاعضاء الآخرين .. ولكن يجمعهم ناد واحد ، عضويته تتحدد بسمات معينة يتصف بها أعضاؤه وهي: 

أولا : إنه لايحبني!
هذة مقولة كثير من الزوجات التعيسات في حياتهن الزوجية .. لقد كانت مدللة في يت أهلها .. وتوقعت نفس المعاملة من زوجها.. 
وكانت شكواها إنه لا يحبني.. بالرغم من أن زوجها شديد الحب لها ، ولكن داخلها إحساس بالنقص .. وتسأل نفسها هل أنا كشخصية لا أستحق الحب ؟؟؟
وكثير من أعضاء ذلك النادي لديهم نفس الإحساس .. لذلك لا يشعرون بحب الآخرين لهم ..
وحتى تصبح من أعضاء نادي الإحساس بالنقص عليك :
[frame="2 80"]أن تتلهف على الحب والعطف.[/frame]

ثانيا : لست عظيما بالقدر الكافي ؟؟!!
هكذا يقول لنفسه كلما فعل شيئا ، فدائما يرضى عن أفعاله وإذا نظرت داخل نفسه ستجد أنه يبحث عن الكمال .. ولن يستعيد ثقته بنفسه إلا عندما يعلم ( كل شيء نفعله مشوبا حتما بالنقص )
اما إذا أراد أن يستمر في نادي الإحساس بالنقص فعليه أن يستمر في :
[frame="2 80"]الرغبة في بلوغ الكمل..[/frame]

ثالثا : لن أستطيع أن أكمل..!
هكذا يكون رده إذا بدأ في محاولة ما ، وأنت متأكد من أنه يستطيع فكل قدراته تقول هذا ، فلا يستجيب للتشجيع ودائما يتضجر ويلقي ما في يده ويقول : لا لن أستطيع لن أستطيع .. 
ما الذي يمنعه ....>> شعوره بالنقص دائما لديه شعور بالخوف من عدم النجاح، ولذلك فهو من أعضاء ذلك النادي لأن من سماته :
[frame="2 80"]سرعة التسليم بالهزيمة ..[/frame]

رابعا : الشخصية الهزلية 
التقى أحدهم بزميله في الدراسة بعد أعوام .. وأخذ يستمع إلى أخبراه ونجاحه ،، وكيف امتلك صيدليه وسيارة ومنزلا في حي راق.. وكان يستمع إليه ويكاد يصاب دوار !! وأنه لم يحقق شيئا !! وليس في مستوى صديقة !!
فبدأ يقارن نفسه بالناس .. وذهبت ثقته بنفسه مع تيار الحسرة على قدره .. وأصبح عضوا دائما من أعضاء نادي الإحساس بالنقص .. وله قسم خاص في النادي يجتمع فيه أولئك الذين :[frame="2 80"]يتأثرون سلبا بنجاح الآخرين [/frame]

خامسا : ماذا تقصد بهذا؟
هكذا يقول عند كل كلمة يوجهها إليه احد .. لو سها زميله عن إلقاء التحية عليه ، أو لو دخل على اثنين وسكتا ، وآه لو وجه أحدهم إليه نقدا ولو بأسلوب لطيف..
قد يحمر وجهه ، وقد يندفع في تصرف سخيف أحمق .. وقد يسئ الأدب.. 
إنه أبرز أعضاء هذا النادي ؛ لأنه كما يقول المثل : بيعمل من الحبه قبه  :Girl (26): 
لديه تلك :
[frame="2 80"] الحساسية الفائقة ..[/frame]

سادسا وأخيرا :هل تسخر مني؟؟
سريعا ما يتجهم وجهه وهو يقول تلك الكلمة .. عندا يوجه له أحد أصدقائه نكته تمس شخصيته .. والعجيب أنه أعلى الناس ضحكا عندما توجه الدعابة إلى الآخرين ، بل هو أستاذ في فن السخرية من الآخرين .. وإياك أن تواجهه بنفس أسلوبه ، فهو يعاني من : [frame="2 80"]افتقاد روح الفكاهة [/frame]

والآن اترك عضوية ذلك النادي.. والتي من شروطها .:
1- التلهف على الحب والعطف 

2- الرغبة في بلوغ الكمل 

3- سرعة التسليم بالهزيمة 

4- التأثر سلبا بنجاح الآخرين ( الحقد )

5- الحساسية الفائقة .

6- افتقاد روح الفكاهة .

اختبـــار

هل أنت من أعضاء نادي الإحساس بالنقص ؟؟؟
أجب عن الأسئلة التالية :

بنعم    أو   لا   أو   أحيانا   أو   نادرا 

حضر الورقة والقلم واستعد للإجابة .. حظا سعيدا.. ربنا يستر  :Girl (26): 

خليك صادق مع نفسك ... مفيش حد شايف حاجة

# هل يتهمك الناس بحب التفاخر؟

# هل تجتهد في تجاهل العرف والتقاليد ؟

# هل يصيبك الارتباك حين تقدم للغرباء؟

# هل تحاول التأثير في الآخر بارتفاع الصوت  ؟

# هل تقاطع محادثك باستمرار لتتحدث أنت ؟

# هل تشعر في نفسك بالحزن لنجاح الآخرين ؟

# هل ترى أن الوضع الجتماعي حولك كله أخطاء ؟

# هل تجتهد في لفت الأنظار إليك وإن كان بتصرفات غير لائقة؟

# هل ترغب في الملابس الشاذة والعادات الشاذة بدعوى الموضة ؟

# هل تغضب إذا لقيت نكته تغضب شخصيتك ؟

# هل تحب أن تقول أشياء تؤذي مشاعر الآخرين؟

# هل ترضيك المجاملة أكثر مما يرضيك إنجاز العمل؟

# هل تجتهد في أن تحجب كل من عاداك في شلة الأصدقاء؟

# هل ترفض المقترحات التي تهدف إلى مساعدتك ؟

#هل تشك في قدرتك على اجتذاب الآخرين ؟

اعط نفسك الدرجة كالآتي:
نعم >>15  

أحيانا >> 10

نادرا >> 5

لا >> صفر

واعرف نفسك

أكثر من 150   
أنت عضو بارز في نادي الإحساس بالنقص 

من 75- 150     
أنت حامل لبطاقة العضوية ، ولكن عندك قدرة على المقاومة 

أقل من 75        
 هنيئا لك ثقتك بنفسك

إذا كنت حامل للبطاقة أو من عضو بارز في النادي.. فلا تقلق .. فالحل موجود إن شاء الله 
في المرة القادمة

ولم تنتهي بعد القاعدة الرابعة... سامحوني على الإطالة .. 

وانتظروني في مولدات الطاقة التي تبعث فيك الثقة بالنفس

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

سلمت يداك اختى الطيبة أمونة 

موضوع هام ومفيد فعلا ويحتاج لمتابعة جيدة 

الله يعطيك العافية 

وكل رمضان وأنت بخير 

أسألك الدعاء*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..


الله يا امونة.. الخطوات بدأت تأخذ مسار التشويق ...  :hey: 




> أفضل التعب أن تحصل على قدوة


قرأت هذا العنوان .. والحقيقة استغربت  :Nono:  .. ما معني ان يكون التعب الافضل هو الحصول على قدوة .. لكن عندما أكملت الموضوع .. شعرت فعلا انه التعب الأفضل والأكبر ايضا . :Sa7: 

القدوة لا مجال فيها للتقليد .. والا اختفت كل معالم الانسان , وهو يحاول ان يبحث عن نفسه .. وعن ذاته .. فلا فائدة ان اخسر نفسي في سبيل البحث عنها ..

رأي شخصي . :Girl (26): 

ارى ان الثقة بالنفس لا بد ان تكون كبيرة في هذه الخطوة ..لان الانسان مهما كانت اختياراته لن يقتنع بها .. اذا كان ضعيف الثقة بنفسه .. لذلك ارى ان الثقة بالنفس لا بد ان تتواجد قبل اختيار القدوة .. 
هذا رأي الشخصي في الترتيب ..




> فنحن نقصد بالقدوة .. تلك التي سارت في الطريق قبلك ، فلديك خبرات حول علاماته ومعالمه


فعلا يا اختي .. كما العادة خلاصة ممتازة .. أشكرك عليها .. :: 


اما بالنسبة للثقة بالنفس .. اه من الثقة بالنفس .. ::(: 

سأنتظر حتى تكتمل الخطوة وسأعلق عليها ان شاء الله .. 
لكن اكرر رأي في ان الثقة بالنفس .. مهمة جدا جدا جدا في اختيار القدوة .. فهي استعداد روحي عقلي .. وليس جسدي .. واي استعداد داخلي .. لا بد ان يكون في بداية كل مرحلة .. :Girl (1): 


الاختبار 

عندي الكارت تبع النادي .. لو نفسك يعني اسلفك هو .. ابدا لا توجد مشكلة هههههههه ::$: 
زايدة بعشرة درجات .. عن ال75 الحقيقة .. فرحت لان في امل .. ان شاء الله . ::$: 

شكرا على موضوع الي كل ماله بيكون احلى واحلى .. :: 

شكرا امونة .. في انتظار الجزء الثاني .. بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## أمــونــة

أخي الفاضل أشرف المجاهد
جزاك الله خيرا على مشاركتك الطيبة ..
تشرفني متابعتك
وأتمنى تستفيد 
شكرا لك

----------


## أمــونــة

أختي الحبـيبة إيمي 




> الله يا امونة.. الخطوات بدأت تأخذ مسار التشويق ...


الحمد لللله ويارب يفضل كدا للآخر .. شكرا لكي  :Girl (28):   :f: 





> القدوة لا مجال فيها للتقليد .. والا اختفت كل معالم الانسان , وهو يحاول ان يبحث عن نفسه .. وعن ذاته .. فلا فائدة ان اخسر نفسي في سبيل البحث عنها ..
> 
> رأي شخصي .
> 
> ارى ان الثقة بالنفس لا بد ان تكون كبيرة في هذه الخطوة ..لان الانسان مهما كانت اختياراته لن يقتنع بها .. اذا كان ضعيف الثقة بنفسه .. لذلك ارى ان الثقة بالنفس لا بد ان تتواجد قبل اختيار القدوة .. 
> هذا رأي الشخصي في الترتيب ..


طبعا رأيك صحيح يا ايمي لازم الإنسان يكون ذاته .. ولا يكون إمعة طبعا .. أما من نحية الترتيب .. فعلا الثقة بالنفس لازم تكون قبل القدوة .. لكن طالما الإثنين من مصادر الطاقة مفيش مشكلة 




> عندي الكارت تبع النادي .. لو نفسك يعني اسلفك هو .. ابدا لا توجد مشكلة هههههههه
> زايدة بعشرة درجات .. عن ال75 الحقيقة .. فرحت لان في امل .. ان شاء الله .


على فكرة أنا بردو طلع عندي الكارت  :Girl (6):  :Girl (6):  .. بس مش مشكلة إن شاء الله قريب جدا هرميه مع تكملة الموضوع .. 
وبعدين زيادة بعشر درجات كويييس الحمد لله ...  المهم لازم نرمي الكارت ده بأي طريقة في أقرب سلة مهملات تقابلنا
 :Girl (25):  :Girl (25): 

مررررسي قووووي على مشاركاتك اللي بتسعدني جدا حبيبة قلبي ... 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أمــونــة

[frame="13 80"]*ست مولدات للطاقة تبعث فيك الثقة بالنفس* 

قبل أن نبدأ في الست مولدات .. عليك أن تتجنب موقفين في التعامل مع نفسك ..

الأول : لا تلتزم موقف الدفاع 
فأنت لا تحتاج أبدا أن تتظاهر بالبطولة ، إن كنت ضعيف البنية ، أو تتمادى في الافتخار بنفسك ، إن كنت دميم الوجه ، فموقفك هذا يولد زيادة الشعور بالقلق خشية أن يكشف الآخرون الحقيقة التي للأسف تكون ظاهرة واضحة لا تخفى على أحد .

الثاني: لا تفر من الحقيقة
واذكر أنه كانت ترتفع درجة حرارتنا صباح يوم الاختبار الشهري.. ويصيبنا المرض ونحن أطفال حتى لا نذهب إلى المدرسة - كنوع من الفرار - فإياك أن تفر من نفسك ومن ضعفك ونقصك ، بل عليك بالمواجهة 

والآن إليك 6 مولدات للطاقة تبعث فيك نور الأمل في إعادة الثقة بنفسك ...

1- لم لا تحاول ....؟؟
إن حديث الناس عنك من دواعي تثبيط همتك فبدلا من أن تستمع لمن يقول لك _إنك لن تستطيع_ . عليك أن تسمعها *لم لا تحاول* ؟!
وبدلا من أن تتعرف على صورتك فيي عيون الآخرين ؛ لتجلب لنفسك تشجيعهم ، فصورتك الواقعية عن نفسك خير عبارات التشجيع ..
*استخدم فرشاتك في تلوين لوحتك ، ولا تدع أحد يلونها لك ، فقد لا يكون عنده إلا اللون الأسود .*

وإذا كنت تخاف كلام الناس عنك إذا فشلت .. فلم لا تحاول النجاح ؟! 

2- العمل المباشر :
فليكن سبب فقدان الثقة دافعا لعمل مباشر يؤدي إلى استعادتها .. وهذا ما سماه علماء النفس التعويض المغالى فيه.. 
وهذا واقع في حياة العظماء ، فلنضرب مثالا .. 
 ابن عطاء - رأس المعتزلة - كان مخرج الراء لديه فاحشا شنيعا وكان خصومه كثير وحاجته لشرح مذهبه والدفاع عنه حوجه للخطابه .. تخيلوا ماذا فعل ؟؟!! قام بإسقاط حرف الراء من كلامه وكابد في ذلك كثيرا حتى استقام له أن يلقي الخطب الطوال خالية من هذا الحرف ..
والكثير الكثير من الأمثلة التي لا أريد أن أطيل عليكم الحديث بها .. ولا ننسى طبعا طه حسين الأعمى عميد الأدب العربي ..

ولذلك قال عالم النفس الشهير الفريد إدلر:
*إن البشر في إمكانهم أن يحولوا خيبتهم وفشبهم في الحياة إلى وسائل نادرة .. لإدراك نجاح أعظم*

3- الإحلال .. 
هو أن تستبدل ضعفك ونقصك بقدرة أخرى داخلك .. 
وقد ضرب الكاتب مثالين .. واخترت لكم* الرجل القمة* ..
كان راعي غنم ، أسلم بعاطفته من خلال معجزة رآها على يد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ..رآه مسح ضرع الشاه العجفاء فدرت لبنا وفيرا .. كان إذا مشى وهبت الريح وقع على الأرض ، كان هزيل الجسم قصيرا ، خفيف الوزن ، يكاد الجالس يوازيه طولا وهو قائم ..
ومما يذكر عنه أنه كان له ساقان نحيلتان دقيقتان .
صعد بهما يوما أعلى الدرجة يجتني منها أراكا لرسول الله فضحك أصحاب رسول الله من دقة ساقيه .. فقال عليه السلام:

تضحكون من ساقي ابن مسعود ، لهما أثقل في الميزان عند الله من جبل أحد !! 
يقول عن نفسه : أخذت من فم رسول الله سبعين سورة.
فهذه شهادة رسول الله له :

*من أحب أن يسمع القرآن غضا كما أنزل فليسمعه من ابن أم عبد .*
وقال عليه السلام : تمسكوا بعهد ابن أم عبد ..
وقال عنه أبو موسى الأشعري : لاتسأونا عن شيء مادام هذا الحبر فيكم
والكثير الكثير عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه .. حبر الأمه ..هذا و الضعيف  البينة، الدقيق الساقين ، الفقير المال، القليل الجاه ، راعي الغنم ...
ومن مواعظه .. إني لأمقت الرجل إذ أراه فارغا ليس في شيء من عمل الدنيا ، ولا عمل الآخرة 

*هل فهمت الآن فن الإحلال ؟؟*

4- اقبل إمكانياتك :
قد لا تسطيع العمل المباشر، أو لا تجد ما تستطيع أن تحل به محل نقصك . أقول لك إذا : اقبل نفسك كما خلقها الله .. وليس معنى هذا أن تستسلم لإمكانياتك المحدودة...لالالا ولكن استغلها وانس تماما أسباب نقصك واهملها.
فذلك ديل كارنيجي .. أستاذ العلاقات الإنسانية تجده يضع فصلا في" كتابه دع القلق وابدأ الحياه" بعنوان كن نفسك .. ويصيغ حكمته :
علمتني التجربة أن أسقط فورا من حسابي الأشخاص الذين يتظاهرون بغير ما هم في الحقيقة ..

ويعرض علينا تجربته عندما سارع إلى تأليف كتاب في موضوع (( الخطابة العامة وفائدتها لرجال الأعمال)) 
ولكن!! فكر في نفس الفكر التي راودته وهو في معهد التمثيل .. فقد قرر أن يقوم باستعارة أفكار غيره من الكتاب.. ويجمعها في كتابه.. وفعلا نفذ ذلك وأخذ يجمع الكتب والمؤلفات ويقوم بإدماج الأفكار ولكن سرعان ما أدرك سخفه عندما وجد أفكارا متناقضة في كتابه لا تنسجم مع بعضها .. 
ويقول: وأضعت سنة سدى ، ثم بدأت من جديد ، وفي تلك المرة قلت لنفسي: 
يجب أن أكون ديل كارنيجي بما انطوى عليه من نقائص ......

يقول أميرسون عالم النفس : سوف يعلم الإنسان يوما أن الحسد جهل ، وأن التشبه بالغير انتحار للشخصية ذاتها....

إذا انطلق بإمكانياتك وقم بتنميتها .. 
(( ماذا يجديك لو كنت مكعبا .. أن تحاول أن تضع نفسك في إناء إسطواني.. ))
هل تدري أنك طين ؟! يا له من نقص .. ولكن انظر كيف تقبل هذا الشاعر نفسه .... 

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,darkred,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="groove,6,firebrick" type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وضعوني في إناء ثم قالوا لي تأقلم !!
وأنا لست بماء!! 
أنا من طين السماء!! 
وإذا ضاق إنائي بنموي يتحطم !!
أحمد مطر[/poem]
نعم أنت طين تنمو لتحطم كل قيود النقص لتنطلق.. 

5- احص مرااات نجاحك 
أو ( انظر إلى نصف الكوب الممتلىء )
وإذا فعلت ذلك ستجد نفسك أكبر قيمة .. وستجد نفسك أكثر جاذبية
 ........ لك زوجة تحبك وتشاركك الحياة ( أو العكس طبعا ) ........ لك صديق يخلص لك عشرته.... ومبدأ قد تضحي من أجله ... 
إن النتيجة أنك إنسان ناجح .. لماذا لاتعلن ذلك على الناس وأن تعدد مواقف نجاحك بين أصدقائك .. طبعا لاأقصد بهذا أن تتفاخر بنفسك وتتكبر عليهم ..
ولكن أصبح الكثيرون يذمون أنفسهم ويتحدثون عن ضآلة حظوظهم .. وأقدارهم كما لو كانوا يتغنون بلحن عذب.. والحجة في ذلك الخوف من الاتهام بالفخر أو الرغبة في الشهرة !!!!!!!!!!!
ولكن  هل يحب أحد أن يحضر حفلة بثياب بالية حقيرة ؟؟  فهو يجتهد في أن يظهر أمام الناس بهذا الثوب المزري حين يكشف عن نقائصه وأوجه ضعفه.. ولكن للأسف يزيد الطين بلة بقلة احترام الناس له .. 

انظر إلى  قدوتنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .. في غزوة حنين عندما فر الرجال من حوله نادى وقال:

أنا النبي لا كذب أنا ابن عبد المطلب

فعادت الثقة إلى الجيش كله وانتصر في المعركة بعد انكسار .. ولا فخر 

فلا تنسى مرات نجاحك

6- الإيمان .. 
نعم الإيمان بالله وهل غيره .. 
يقول الكاتب ديل كارنيجي في كتابه دع القلق وابدأ الحياة ..
(( هناك إحصائيات رهيبة تظهر لنا في ملفات المسؤولين في أمريكا .. ففي كل خمس وثلاثين دقيقة تحصل حادثة انتحار .. وفي كل مائة وعشرين ثانية تقع حالة جنون !!! ويمكن تفادي معظم هذه الحوادث إذا أدخلنا إلى قلوبهم شيئا من الهدوء النفسي .. وهل نستطيع ذلك إلى إذا عاودناهم للإيمان بالله ))

الآن استمع : 
(( أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف الضر ويجعلكم خلفاء في الأرض أءله مع الله قليلا ما تذكرون ))

(( ففروا إلى الله إني لكم منه نذير مبين )) ونعم بالله

وأختم هذه الخطوة بالقصة 
عندما وقف موسى عليه السلام ينادي ربه قائلا : يا رب ، أٌقريب أنت فأناجيك أم بعيد فأناديك
فرد عليه رب العزة .. اموسى : أنا جليس عبدي حين يذكرني وأنا معه إذا ناداني ..
ووردأن أحد الصحابة سأل نفس السؤال للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فنزل قول الله تعالى : 

(( وإذا سألك عبادي عني فإني قريب أجيب دعوة الداعي إذا دعاني فليستجيبوا لي وليؤمنوا بي لعلهم يرشدون ))

يقول ديل كارنيجي (( إن الدين يكسبني الإيمان والأمل على متابعة السير في هذه الحياة بكل شجاعة ويعينني على خلق واحة خصبة في صحراء حياتي الطويلة ))

هذه نظرته إلى دينه الذي لا يتعدى عنده سوى علاقة مع الله .. فما بالنا بدين يضع القواعد والضوابط لكل العلاقات مع الله!!!!
والآااااااااااااااان

اعرف نفسك مرة تانية

هل أنا واثق من نفسي؟؟ 

اختبار بسيط 

أجب : بنعم أو لا أو أحيانا أو نادرا أو غاليا 

# هل تسير رافع الرأس ثابت الخطوات ؟
# هل تتكلم بصوت واضح؟؟
# هل أنت مقتنع بإمكان زيادة مقدرتك في مجال ما ؟؟
# هل تركن لحكمك على الأشياء لم تركن لحكم الغير عليها؟؟
# هل ترى أن في وسعك أن تجعل العالم مكانا أفضل للعيش؟؟
# هل تحتفظ بابتسامتك وبشاشتك واتزانك في الوقت عندما يفقد كل من حولك ذلك ؟؟
# هل تتقدم باقتراحات لتحسين العمل الذي تضطلع بجانب منه؟؟
# هل تعتني بمظهرك وهندامك؟؟
# هل تسيطر على الانغماس في أحلام اليقظة؟؟
# هل تقدم على حل المشاكل الطارئة بالعمل كلما طرأت ؟؟
# هل تعتقد أن باستطاعتك أن تبذل مجهودا أكبر مما تبذله الآن ؟؟
# هل تفعل شيئا لإزالة مخاوفك وأسباب قلقك ؟؟
# هل تسير على برنامج يهدف إلى تحسين مستقبلك ؟
# هل تعلمك أن تحتفظ بهدوئك طوال الوقت ؟؟
# هل تواصل المضي بطريقك غير مستسلم للإخفاق إذا صادفك مرة ؟؟

أعطي نفسك الدرجات كالآتي:

نعم >> 20

غالبا >>15

أحيانا >> 10

نادرا >> 5

لا >> صفر


واعرف نفسك

أكتر من 250
أنت واثق الخطوة والنفس ، تقدم

من 200- 250 
هناك بذور عدم ثقة .. ولكن لديك قوة على المقاومة

أقل من 200
لماذا لا تثق بنفسك ؟؟
راجع مولدات الطاقة الست 

آآآسفة جدا على الإطالة ... تحياتي  :f: 
انتظروني في الخطوة الخامسة 

إبداع ومنطقية أم أحلام[/frame]

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

تسلمي يا أمونة .. على إكمالك للخطوة دي .

الحقيقة يا أمونة .. في البداية كنت افكر ان الكارت تبع العضوية اجباري .. لكن بعد ما قرأت الموضوع فكرت لمدة يوم تقريبا  في مضمونة ..طلع معايا الاتى .. :Smart: 

الانضمام الى النادي اختياري اختياري ختاري 
تهميش النفس والإعتماد على الغير أسباب رئيسية للحصول على الكارت المشؤوم ..
التناقض في الشخصية .. عدو الإنسان الأكبر ههههههههه :: 

شفتي الي طلع معايا ..  :: 

والكاتب ماشاء الله عليه حصر الشروط وجمعها بطريقة تلفت النظر ..




> 1- التلهف على الحب والعطف 
> 2- الرغبة في بلوغ الكمل 
> 3- سرعة التسليم بالهزيمة 
> 4- التأثر سلبا بنجاح الآخرين ( الحقد )
> 5- الحساسية الفائقة .
> 6- افتقاد روح الفكاهة .



والحقيقة مولدات الثقة .. حاجة مدروسة .. يحتاج لها جلسة لوحدها ..  :Girl (1): 
حبيت الجزء الي يتكلم عن الإيمان .. والله صحيح يا اختي .. ليس فقط رضا وراحة ..  ايضا ابتسامة محبة .. وابتسامة ثقة .. وابتسامة حياة . ::stpd:: 

 بجد الموضوع دا أثر في جدا جدا .. خصوصا موقف غزوة حنين وكلمة الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام .. وكمان بيت شعر أحمد مطر .. :l2:  وكل كلمة مختارة بعناية .. تخلي الموضوع مميز .. سلمت ياداكِ يا رب.

الإختبار.. :Clown: 

سبحان الله .. النتيجة 205 يعني احسن من الإختبار الي قبله ..  :Aaaaa34: 

بس ايش الفرق .. بين الأسئلة الأولى والتانية .. ؟؟؟ :Girl (26):  

حقيقي تسلمي على الخطوات دي يا امونة .. الله يسعدك يا اختي .. :Love: 

في انتظار الخطوة التالية .. من العنوان باين حاجة  :good: 
بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## أمــونــة

[frame="4 80"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

القاعدة الخامسة :
*
إبداع ومنطقية أم أحلام ؟*

إن التفكير من الأهمية في حياة البشر إلى حد أن جعل الفيلسوف الفرنسي ديكارت يقول : أنا أفكر إذن فأنا موجود
أما أمرسون الفيلسوف فيقول: إذا أخبرتني بما يفكر الرجل ؟ أقول لك : أي رجل هو ؟! 
وماركوس أدرسيليوس أحد أباطرة الرومان يقول : حياتنا من صنع أفكارنا ..

*[I]التفكير الجاد :[/I]*
وأنت في طريق إدارة الذات لابد من أن تحدد أي نوع من التفكير يقود تصرفاتك ؟!
هل هو تفكير واقعي أم خيالي ؟ إيجابي أم سلبي ؟ منطقي أم عاطفي؟ متزن أم أحمق ؟ 

1- أما التفكير الواقعي : فيقوم على الخبرات الحسية المباشرة ، أو على الصورة العقلية التي يزودنا بها الإدراك الحسي ، ويرتبط هذا التفكير بالواقع ، ويحاول تغييره أو التوافق معه .

2- أما التفكير الخيالي: فهو لا يكاد يلمس الأرض ، وليس هناك أي اعتبار للإمكانيات ، وحتى لا يهتم هل يمكن تحقيقه أم لا؟ إن قمة اللذة والشعور بالسعادة هو مجرد الحلم ؛ لأن الأحلام هي نوع من استبدال ما يجب أن يحدث بما يتمنى  أن يحدث دون بذل مجهود .

3- والتفكير الإيجابي : يقوم على دراسة الأسباب  ووضع الحلول الممكنة في ضوء الإمكانيات مع وضع أكثر من بديل .

4- وأما التفكير السلبي : فهو الهروب !! وهو طريق إلى اليأس يبدأ بحماس زائد يمنع عن الدراسة الجيدة وينتهي بتهافت وسقوط مزر...

5- التفكير المتزن : يقول كحارنيجي عنه: إن التفكير المتزن يفترق عن التفكير الأحمق في نقطة أساسية لا يمكن عدم ملاحظتها ، وهي أن الأول يعالج الأسباب والنتائج ويؤدي بفضل تلك المعالجة إلى وضع خطة منظقية بناءة عند المفكر..

6- وأما الثاني الأحمق: فيتسم بالوتر وعدم الرؤية ، ويفضي إلى الانهيار العصبي وهو أولى درجات الإخفاق والفشل.

هكذا يجب أن تكون خطوتك الخامسة على طريق إدارة الذات :

أن تصحب معك تفكيرا 

ولكن ليس أي تفكير ، فلا بد  أن يكون واقعيا .. إيجابيا .. متزنا .. وأخيرا منطقيا بعيدا عن العاطفة ..

*مفعول العاطفة :* 
فيجب أن يقف مفعول العاطفة عند التفكير .. وحتى تصل بالتفكير إلى الحقائق لابد أن تسلك الطريق المحايد وإليك بعض معالمه :

1- الموازنة بين العقل والعاطفة .
2- الموازنة بين التوكل والأسباب . 

*فلا تكونا قوتين متضادتين ولكن يقوي كل منهما الآخرى..*

(( هل تظن أن السماء تمطر ذهبا أو فضة .؟؟ )) 

هذا القول تقوله ببساطة لمن جلس دون عمل وقال أتوكل على الله...

وهل كانت مريم الحامل تستطيع أن تهز جذع نخلة عندما قال لها ربها :
(( وهزي إليك بجذع النخلة تساقط عليك رطبا جنيا ))
ولكنه قانون السبب .. والتحفيز إلى بذل الجهد . إنها الأسباب والوسائل التي هي سبيل إلى قدر الله ..
3- لا تسلم بصحة شيء إلا بدليل :
وفرق بين الحقيقة العلمية التي دخلت المختبر واستخدمت حواسك في معرفتها وبين النظرية التي لازالت في طور الدراسة ولم تكشف الأيام بعد أبعادها ..

4- وإليك طريقة للتفكير المحايد :
أ- أستخلص الحقائق كأنها لغيري وليست لي .
ب- أستخلص من الحقائق ما هو ضد مصلحتي ، كأنني متهم . 

والآن أصبح عندك نوعان من الحقائق : 
1- الحقائق التي تؤيد مصلحتك .
2- الحقائق التي تناقض مصلحتك ..

والرأي الصحيح هو ما يتوسط النوعين ..

وبداية المنطقية وضع الهدف القابل للتحقيق ، وكنا قد تحدثنا حول هذا في الخطوة الأولى ( تحديد الهدف ) والآن في هذه الخطوة لابد أن تتعرف على سمات الهدف الفعال .. 

واسأل نفسك هذه الأسئلة عند وضع الهدف الإيجابي المنطقي: 

1- هل الهدف شرعي يرضي الله ، غير مخالف للتقاليد ، وموافق للقوانين .
2- هل هو واضح محدد؟
3- هل هو واقعي ؟
4- ما مدى ملاءمته لحياتك العامة ؟
5- هل هو قابل للقياس؟
6- هل هو موضوعي مرتبط بنتيجة ؟
7- هل هو محدد زمنيا ؟

ويقول ريدير كلينج : عندي ستة من الخدام الأوفياء عنهم أخذت كل ما أعلم من العلوم وهذه أسماؤهم :
مــاذا ؟           لمـــاذا؟             متـى؟؟            كيف؟؟            أيــن؟؟         مــن؟؟      

هذه خدامك الأوفياء في إعداد تفكيرك الجاد فاسأل دائما : 

ماذا تريد؟

ولماذا أريده؟

ومتى يتحقق؟

وكيف أحققه ؟

وأين أحققه؟

ومن سيعينني على تحقيقه ؟

والإبداع :

هكذا كان تفكيرك جادا .... يتصف بصفات أربع أساسية :

 :Girl (25): واقعي............ إيجابي ...............متزن ............... منطقي  :Girl (25): 

*التفيكر يكون :*

في نطاق مألوف >>> 98%
في نطاق غير مألوف >>> 2% >>> إبداع

واحذر الإيحاءات السلبية :  :Girl (10): 

# أنا طاقتي محدودة ..
# أنا رأيي غير مسموع ..
# لايمكن أن أغير الواقع ..
# لا أستطيع مقاومة التيار..
# أخاف الإحراج ..
#أنا جندي أطيع الأوامر..

احذر عند التفكير الإبداعي : 
1- إيحاءات داخلية سلبية .
2- عبارات الآخرين لقتل الفكرة .

ودائما ... راجع الفكرة مع النفس



*@@ التفكير الجيد وحل المشكلات ..*
يكون الحل الإبداعي لأي مشكلة له ثلاث مراحل تحتوي على ست خطوات كالأتي.. 

*أولا : فهم المشلكة* :

يشعر الإنسان أحيانا بصداع قيأخذ مسكنا ، ليذهب ألم الصداع .
هل حل المشكلة؟
لا لأن هذا الشخص تعامل مع أعراض المشكلة وليس ذاتها، فصداع معناه أن هناك خللا في الجسم ، وهذه هي المشكلة .
فلابد في البداية من هم المشكلة والذي يتكون من خطوات :
1- الشعور بأن هناك مشكلة .
2- جمع البيانات حول هذه المشكلة وذلك بوضع ما سماه علماء الإدارة check list حول مكان المشكلة وزمان المشكلة ، والأشخاص المتعلقة بهم المشكلة ..
3- صياغة المشكلة وتعريفها .

*ثانيا: اقتراح الحلول الممكنة :*
وذلك من البيانات التي جمعت حول المشكلة ولاحظ:
أ- كلما وضعت حلولا أكثر كان تحقيق الهدف أفضل.
ب- استحدث حلولا جديدة ، ولا تستخدم نفس الحلول السابقة لمشاكل مشابهة .
جـ- لاتستخدم حلا لأنه الأسهل والأسرع .
د- لا تستخدم حلولا نظرية وضع أمامك أساسيات عامة.
هـ إياك وحل يؤدي إلى مشكلة جديدة.

*ثالثا : الحل المثالي:*
1- تقييم الحلول المقترحة لاختيار الحل المثالي ويراعى بعض الاعتبارات:
أ- التمهل وحساب الأعباء قبل الاستبعاد.
ب- كمال المعلومات ودقتها يؤدي إلى حسن الاختيار.
جـ- التنبؤ بالنتائج المترتبة على تطبيق كل بديل تعطى مراجعة أفضل للاختيار .

2- تنفيذ الحل المقترح وخطوات التنفيذ :
أ- تحديد أكفأ الأشخاص.     >>>>   من؟
ب- تحديد المدى الزمني.    >>>>   متى؟
ج- تحديد التكلفة المادية.    >>>>   كم؟
د- تحديد المكان.              >>>>   أين؟
هـ- متابعة تنفيذ الحل        >>>>    كيف؟

وإذا لم ينفذ الحل .. فلماذا ؟ ما هو الحل البديل؟

وتذكر ليست هناك مشكلة بلا حل ..وليس هناك حل واحد للمشكلة 

وعليك أن تختار الحلول وتوافقها مع إمكاناتك


خريطة مراحل حل المشكلة

3 مراحل   >>>>>>>>  6 خطوات.


المرحلة الأولى : ما هي المشكلة؟

1- الشعور بأن هناك مشكلة   >>>>>   المواجهة 

2- جمع البيانات                >>>>>   البيانات 

3- صياغة المشكلة             >>>>>   التعريف

المرحلة الثانية : ما هي الحلول المقترحة؟

4- إيجاد أفكار واحتمالات ممكنة للحل    >>>    المقترحات

المرحلة الثالثة : ما هو الحل المثالي:

5- تقييم الحلول واختيار الحل الأمثل  >>>      الاختيار 

6- تنفيذ الحل المقترح                   >>>      التنفيذ

ضع خطة التنفيذ ولا تنس البدائل إذا فشل الحل المقترح [/frame]

*انتظروني في الخطوة السادسة:

عليك بمفتاح العملية الإدارية*

----------


## أمــونــة

ازيك يا ايمي.. ماشاء الله عليكي يا عسل 
أولا أشكرك على متابعتك .. ومناقشتك للخطوات  :f: 




> الانضمام الى النادي اختياري اختياري ختاري 
> تهميش النفس والإعتماد على الغير أسباب رئيسية للحصول على الكارت المشؤوم ..
> التناقض في الشخصية .. عدو الإنسان الأكبر ههههههههه
> 
> شفتي الي طلع معايا ..


جميل اللي طلع معاكي وأكيد هيا دي الحقيقة ... 

[QUOTE]سبحان الله .. النتيجة 205 يعني احسن من الإختبار الي قبله .. 

بس ايش الفرق .. بين الأسئلة الأولى والتانية .. ؟؟؟ 

QUOTE]

205 كويس  :Girl (25):  :Girl (25):  
بس الفرق مش عارفة بصراحة !!  :Girl (5): 
اممممممممممممممم  ازي مفكرتش في الموضوع ده ؟؟؟؟  :Girl (26):  :Girl (26): 





> حقيقي تسلمي على الخطوات دي يا امونة .. الله يسعدك يا اختي ..
> 
> في انتظار الخطوة التالية .. من العنوان باين حاجة 
> بارك الله فيكِ.


ويسعدك يارب يا ايمي 
جزاك الله خيرا على المتابعى حبيبتي   :f:

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاستاذة الصغيرة 
امونه 
ارق تحياتى لك 
اعترف لك بكل امانة 
باستاذيتك 
طرح رائع للموضوع 
شرح وافى للافكار 
امثله توضيحيه رائعة 
تقريب للمفاهيم 
حتى التنسيق يمتع القارىء 
اشكرك على مجهودك 
استطعى بسهولة اجتذاب الاهتمام والتشويق للمتابعة 
متابع للموضوع بكل اهتمام 
دمتى بخير دائما

----------


## ابن البلد

موضوع مفيد جدا جدا جدا أمونة
ربنا يبارك فيكي يارب ويجزيكي عنا خير تسلم أيدك
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## أمــونــة

> الاستاذة الصغيرة 
> امونه 
> ارق تحياتى لك 
> اعترف لك بكل امانة 
> باستاذيتك 
> طرح رائع للموضوع 
> شرح وافى للافكار 
> امثله توضيحيه رائعة 
> تقريب للمفاهيم 
> ...



أستاذي الفاضل

 :f:  إسكندراني  :f: 

أنا سعيدة جدا بمشاركة ومتابعة حضرتك للموضوع

وأشكرك على تشجيعك الجميل .. 




> ارق تحياتى لك 
> اعترف لك بكل امانة 
> باستاذيتك


دي شهادة أعتز بيها فعلا .. شكرا لك 
وأتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظنك دائما 

تحياتي  :f:

----------


## أمــونــة

> موضوع مفيد جدا جدا جدا أمونة
> ربنا يبارك فيكي يارب ويجزيكي عنا خير تسلم أيدك



أخي الفاضل 
ابن البلد
أشكرك على مرورك الكريم 
ومشاركتك العطرة ... 
تقبل تحياتي  :f:

----------


## أمــونــة

النقطة دي تبع الخطوة الخامسة ... قصة حياة فكرة 
سقطت سهوا  :Girl (26):  :Girl (26):

----------


## أمــونــة

[frame="9 80"]الخطوة الســادسة 

عليك بمفتاح العملية الإدارية ...

عناصر العملية الإدارية كما عرفها العلماء :

1- التخطيط     2- التنظيم        3- التوجيه       4- الرقابـــة

ومفتاح هذه العملية ومصدر الانطلاق فيها هو:التخطيط 
فحتى تتم عملية إدارة الذات من خلال تفكير جاد .. عليك بمفتاح العملية الإدارية ......

الــتـخـطيـط

ماهو التخطيط؟
يعرفه عالم الإدارة الأمريكي هنري فايول أنه:

يشمل التنبؤ بما سيكون عليه المستقبل مع الاستعداد لهذا المستقبل 

فالتخطيط إذا أداة إدارية تهدف إلى تحقيق الغاية ، والغاية هي الوصول إلى الهدف المطلوب عن طريق الاستخدام الأمثل للموارد .
وأنت تمارس يوميا عملية التخطيط في حياتك العملية ، وذلك عن طريق توزيع جهدك اليومي بطريقة منظمة ومخطط لها . 

فعندما تريد أن تذاكر استعدادا للامتحان تبدأ في تحديد هدفك ، وهو الانتهاء من المنهج - مثلا - بمستوى استيعاب معين ثم تبدأ في وضع الإطار الزمني وكم المنهج ، وقدراتك اليويمة ، وتحدد جدولا زمنيا وبرنامجا تستطيع من خلاله بالكم والكيف الوصول إلى هدفك.. أليست هذه عملية تخطيط ؟؟

عندما تريد أن تتزوج تضع هدفا لك ، وهو أن يكون لك بيت مجهز بمستوى معين وتبدأ في حصر إمكانياتك وتحديد الأولويات ، والنظر إلى المستقبل وعائداته، والإطار الزمني ، وتوقع المشكلات وطرق حلها ، أليست هذه عملية تخطيط ؟ 

إذن فأنت تعيش التخطيط في كل لحظة من لحظات حياتك إلا لحظات الفوضى والتشتت ...
*عناصر هيكل التخطيط ...* 

إذا كانت خطوات عملية التخطيط هي :
1- الرؤية المستقبلية ويسمونها الغايات .
2- دراسة الواقع وهو البيئة المحيطة بكل ما تحتوى .
3- وضع الأهداف القابلة للتحقيق.. ( الخطوة الخامسة في طريق إدارة الذات )
4- اقتراح الوسائل ووضع البدائل ..
5- اختيار أنسب الوسائل ..
6- الإجابة عن الأسئلة الخمسة : ما ، ومن ، وأين ، ومتي، وكم ؟

ومن الإجابة على تلك الأسئلة تكون عناصر التخطيط:
1- الهدف من التخطيط 
2- الزمن الذي تنفذ فيه الخطة .
3- الأفراد القائمون عليها .
4- عملية التنفيذ .
5- عملية المتابعة .

*وسمات الخطة الفعالة :*
*1- المرونة :*مع عناصر البيئة وإمكانية تغيرها .. مع تغير الظروف المتاحة ..

*2- الشمولية :*حيث تغطى الخطة كافة الاحتمالات والطوارئ ، وذلك بالتنبؤ الجيد .

*3- التنسيق:* وذلك لمنع التضارب والازدواجية والتداخل ويكن بالاهتمام بالتتابع المنطقي عند تنظيم خطوات العمل .

*4- الوضوح :*هدف محدد ، ووسائل ملائمة للوصول إليه ، وبيان الإطار المسموح للتحرك فيه، وتحديد المسؤوليات جيدا .. كل هذا من خلال التفكير المنطقي الجاد .

*5- الأخلاقية :* بحيث لا تتعارض الخطة .. من حيث أهدافها أو وسائلها مع الدين ، أو الأخلاقيات المتعارف عليها في المجتمع..

*هـل التخطيط ضروري؟؟*

إن ضرورة التخطيط قد تبدو من خلال فوائده :
1- تحديد الأهداف وتوجيه الجهود نحوها مباشرة .
2- تجنب تشتت الجهود والتضارب بين الأنشطة المتشابهة .
3- التنبؤ بالمشكلات والاستعداد  المبكر لحلها.
4- إعداد الكوادر ومعرفة إمكانيات وقدرات العاملين .
5- توفير الوقت وإداراته إدارة جيدة .
6- التوفير في الإمكانيات البشرية والمادية .
7- يجعل الرقابة وفق معايير ومقاييس موضوعية محددة .
8- تسلسل وتتابع مراحل التنفيذ .. مما يؤدي إلى معرفة ماتم وما سوف يتم عن طريق الخطوات المحددة ..
امممممممممممممممممم...

أراك الأن تريدني أن أعود لحديثي الشيق معك ، فتعال إلى واحة خضراء من واحات الحياة .. بعد ذلك الكلام الجاف السابق..لذا .. 
هيا نوضح القضية السابقة بأعظم خطة ناجحة على مستوى التاريخ من وجهة نظرنا طبعا ..

الهجـــرة 

خطة هجرة النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم من مكة إلى المدينة .

في يوم الخميس 26 من شهر صفر لسنة 14 من النبوة الموافق 12 من شهر سبتمبر 622 م وفي النهار ، عقد المشركون أخطر اجتماع توافد إليه جميع نواب قريش ، ليتدارسوا خطة حاسمة تكفل القضاء السريع على حامل لواء الدعوة .
ودار النقاش طويلا:
قال البعض / نخرجه من أظهرنا وننفيه من بلادنا.
وقال الآخر : احبسوه في الحديد
وبعد أن رفض البرلمان هذين الاقتراحين قدم إليه اقتراح آثم وافق جميع الأعضاء ، قدمه أبو جهل قال :
أرى أن نأخذ من كل قبيلة شابا جلدا ، ثم نعطي لكل واحد منهم سبقا ، فيضربوه ضربة رجل واحد فيقتلوه ، ويتفرق دمه بين القبائل فيقبل قومه ديته .

يقول المباركفوري في كتاب الرحيق المختوم :
(( ولما تم اتخاذ القرار الغاشم بقتل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نزل عليه جبريل فأخبره بمؤامرة قريش، وأمره بالخرج وحدد له الهجرة وقال: لا تبت الليلة في فراشك ))

وذهب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : إلى أبي بكر رضي الله عنه ليضع معه خطة الهجرة وكانت كالآتي:

1- مبيت على ( كرم الله وجهه ) في فراشه .
2- الخروج نهارا ، حيث تكون ساعة قيلولة . وقلما يوجد إنسان بمكة .
3-الخروج من الكوة الخلفية من البيت ، حيث البعد من أعين الناس الناظرين .
4- التجاه إلى غار في طريق غير طريق المدينة . ( ثور )

ويقع جبل ثور على بعد حوالي خمسة كيلو مترات جنوب مكة ، وهو جبل كثير القمم ، وللوصول إلى غار ثور يتحتم أن يصعد الإنسان إلى قمة من قمم الجبل . ثم ينحدر بضع عشرات من الأمتار ثم قمة أخرى وهكذا عدة مرات حتى يصل إلى قمة يقع فيها الغار ..

5- توصيل الأخبار والمعلومات : وكمنا في الغار ثلاث ليال ، وكان عبد الله بن أبي بكر يبيت معهما ، ويصبح مع قريش، فلا يسمع أمرا إلا وعاه حتى يأتيهما بخيره .

6- تأمين الزاد : وكانت أسماء بنت أبي بكر تأتيهما بالطعام إذا أمست وكانت حاملا في شهورها الأخيرة .

7- إخفاء الأثر: وكان عامر بن فهيرة مولى أبي بكر يرعى غنما له في السهل حول الجبل. نهارا ، ثم يمر عليهما ليقتاتوا من لبنها ، ثم يعود من نفس طريق عبد الله وأسماء فتزيل الغنم آثار أقدامهما على الرمال.

8- الاستفادة من خبرة المشركين عند عدم الثقة في أحدهم:
واستأجروا ( عبد الله بن أريقط ) وكان مشركا .. ليدلهما على الطريق ، فأعطياه راحلتيهما يرعاهما ..

9- التمويه ومخالفة توقعات العدو :
وحين خمدت نار الطلب وتوقفت أعمال دوريات التفتيش ، تهيأ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم للخروج . 
وأمعن في اتجاه الجنوب نحو اليمن ( الطريق العكسي ) ثم اتجه غربا نحو الساحل ( ساحل البحر الأحمر ) حتى إذا وصل إلى طريق لم يألفه الناس اتجه شمالا على مقربة من شاطئ البحر..

10- قمة الثقة بالله مع قمة التخطيط البشري :
ورغم كل هذا كان هناك توكل على الله ، وثقة بقدرته ، ورضاء بقضائه ، فقد خرج المشركون حتى وصلوا إلى الغار، ووقفوا في مواجهة بابه ، فقال أبو بكر: 
يانبي الله ، لو أن بعضهم طأطأ بصره رآنا .
قال رسول الله :
اسكت يا أبا بكر ، ما ظنك باثنين الله ثالثهنا .
قال تعالى : 

(( إلا تنصروه فقد نصره الله إذ أخرجه الذين كفروا ثاني اثنين إذ هما في الغار إذ يقول لصاحبه لا تحزن ، إن الله معنا فأنزل الله سكينته عليه وأيده بجنود لم تروها وجعل كلمة الذين كفروا السفلى وكلمة الله هي العليا والله عزيز حكيم ))

أرأيتم كيف يكون التخطيط ؟؟ وكيف يكون التنفيذ ؟؟

(( لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة ))

إذا لا تنسى الخطوة السابعة من إدارة الذات :

التخــــطيط


انتظروني في الخطوة السابعة :
طريقك إلى الاحتراف[/frame]

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ...


أموووونة .. يا حبيبة قلبي .. والله اني بأسعد كل ما ادخل المنتدى .. والاقيكي اضفتي خطوة جديدة للمجموعة .. هذا يعني .. وقت ممتع بالنسبة لي .. :Icecream: 

افتكرت وانا أقرأ الخطوة الخامسة .. كتاب فن التأمل للكاتب هارون يحي .. تصوري تقريبا الكتاب عبارة عن شرح لكيفية التفكير .. وايضا شرح لأنواع التفكير ومعوقاته ..بجد كتاب عجبني جدا جدا جدا .. اعتبرته وسيلة مساعدة إحياء التفكير ... ههههههههه بما انه مات عندي   :Aaaaa29: .. الكتاب دا أعطي نبضة حياة جديدة ..  ::h:: 

انواع التفكير المذكورة .. موجودة وبنلمسها في البشر حولنا .. لانها هيا في الأصل الاساس الي بيعتمد عليه السلوك .. والقرارات المتخذه .. وجميل لما نلاقي فكرة .. ايجابية واقعية متزنة ومنطقية في ان واحد ..




> أن تصحب معك تفكيرا


على رأيك والله يا امونة .. بلاش يستريح وينام .اصله خلقة تعبان .  :Chirolp Ehe:  


لا اعلم .. لكني كنت احسب ان الابداع عادة ما يكون وليد اللحظة .. فمجرد ان اتعود على التفكير السيلم .. واتبع خطواتة .. سيأتي الابداع بعد ذلك .. لأني في الاصل  اسير بشكل سليم في تفكيري .. فلا توجد عقد ولا مشكلات .. تحتاج الى اتخاذ قرارات سريعة .. وحازمة تبطل مفعول الابداع.

عارفة يا امونة .. بالنسبة لخريطة مراحل حل المشكلة .. كنت بأدرسها في الكلية .. ولأنها منطقية لاصقة في عقلي الي اليوم .. سبحان الله .. :Girl (6): 

مشكوووووووووورة يا امونة على هذه الخطوة .. :f: 
في انتظار القاااااااااادم .. بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## أمــونــة

السلام عليكم




> أموووونة .. يا حبيبة قلبي .. والله اني بأسعد كل ما ادخل المنتدى .. والاقيكي اضفتي خطوة جديدة للمجموعة .. هذا يعني .. وقت ممتع بالنسبة لي ..


إزيك يا إيمي .. والله أنا اللي بفرح اكتر بمشاركتك الجميلة ومناقشتك للموضوع .. ربنا يخليكي يارب 





> لا اعلم .. لكني كنت احسب ان الابداع عادة ما يكون وليد اللحظة .. فمجرد ان اتعود على التفكير السيلم .. واتبع خطواتة .. سيأتي الابداع بعد ذلك .. لأني في الاصل اسير بشكل سليم في تفكيري .. فلا توجد عقد ولا مشكلات .. تحتاج الى اتخاذ قرارات سريعة .. وحازمة تبطل مفعول الابداع.


صحيح كلامك يا ايمي إذا كان في تعود على التفكير السليم هيكون لا شك في إبداع وحلول للمشكلات


جزاك الله خيرا يا ايمي .. على المشاركات الجميلة .. وكل سنة وانتي طيبة يا قمر

----------


## أمــونــة

[frame="14 80"]القاعدة السابعة .. 

طريقك إلى الاحتراف..

يقول الله تعالى :
(قال له موسى هل أتبعك على أن تعلمن مما علمت رشدا (66) قال إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا (67) وكيف تصبر على ما لم تحط به خبرا (68) قال ستجدني إن شاء الله صابرا ولا أعصي لك أمرا (69) قال فإن اتبعتني فلا تسألني عن شيء حتى أحدث لك منه ذكرا فانطلقا ... )
هذا نبي ، أي أنه يعلم من قبل الله ما إن يسمع عن علم في مكان ما ، حتى يهرول إليه ، إنه يريد الاحتراف فيما يجيد ..
وليس هناك طريق للخروج من الهواية إلى الاحتراف إلا 

التعلــــم
 :Smart:  :Smart: 

*روجر بيكون :*

أتدري أن هناك اثنين تشابه اسماهما وحملا لواء مدرسة واحدة ؟ هما :
روجر بيكون و فرنسيس بيكون ، وإن كن الثاني أشهر من الأول إلا أن روجر بيكون - الذي ولد سنة 1219م هو  الذي حول العلم من دائرة التأمل والجدال والمناظرة إلى دائرة التجربة والاختبار ..
كانت أوروبا في هذه القرون - والتي سميت بالقرون الوسطى - تعتمد على الفلسفة الرومانية والإغريقية في العلم الطبيعي ، ويقوم هذا العلم على النظريات التأملية ..

وكانت المصيبة أن الكنيسة إذا تبنت نظرية تحولت إلى حقيقة التي لا جدال فيها ، وحاربت من يتبني غيرها وإن أثبتها علميا ، فجاء هذا القسيس من داخل الكنيسة وبدأ في وضع أسس ومبادئ ما سمي بعد ذلك المنهج التجريبي ، أو المنهج العلمي ..

كانت الكنيسة تفرض كتبا معينة على أهلها للاطلاع ، وتضع قائمة لكتب أخرى تسمى القائمة السوداء، وهي محرمة على أهل الكنيسة ؛ لمجرد أن فيها مايخالف ما تبنته الكنيسة من نظريات .

ترى لو استمر روجر بيكون هاويا ، لا يعلم إلا ما يفرض عليه ، هل كانت أوروبا  الحديثة استيقظت من عصورها المظلمة !

لقد انطلق روجر بيكون ليستوعب فكرة عصره ، ووجد بجواره حضارة زاهرة منيرة هي الحضارة الإسلامية العربية وذلك في القرن السابع الهجري، فبدأ في طريق الاحتراف .

وظهر في كتاباته آثار التعلم المستمر من خلال ما نقله عن ابن الهيثم ، والكندي ، وحنين بن إسحاق ، والبطروجي الفلكي وغيرهم .

وحدث عن نفسه : أنه صرف أكثر من ألفي جنيه على شراء الكتب والجداول وأدوات الاختبار ، وأنفق كثيرا من عمره على تعلم اللغات والراضيات والبصريات .
وبعد ثلاثمئة وخمسين عاما ، ظهرت نظريته العلمية في المنهج على يد فيلسوف المنهج العلمي فرنسيس بيكون .
ماذا يريد بيكون ، بل وعشرات غيره أن يقولوا لنا ؟؟
ماذا يريد الشافعي وابن القيم ، وابن كثير صاحب كتاب التفسير أن يقولوا لنا؟!

إنهم يقولون : *إنه لابد حتى تنجح في الوصول إلى هدفك من التخصص، وحتى تنجح في تخصصك ، لا بد من الاحتراف فيه* .

*وطريقك إلى الاحتراف هو التعلم* 

وأظن ان القرآن وضع التعمل في المكانة التي تليق به - فإنه طريق لمعرفة الله سبحانه وتعالى . 

(( شهد الله أنه لا إله إلا هو الملائكة وأولوا العلم قائما بالقسط ))

ولذلك :
(( يرفع الله الذين آمنوا منكم والذين أوتوا العلم درجات ))

*وما هو رأس المال الأوفى ، هل هو  العلم أم المال ؟*

لندع علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه يجيب :
يقول يا كُميل : العلم خير من المال، العلم يحرسك ، وأنت تحرس المال، العلم حاكم ، والمال محكوم عليه .
بل ويصيغها شعرا، مقاطعه تردد في إباء:

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,deeppink,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,6,black" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ما الفخر إلا لإهل العلم إنهم 
على الهدى لمن استهدى أدلاء
وقدر كل امرئ ما كان يحسنه
والجاهلون لأهل العلم أعداء
ففز بعلم تعش حيا به أبدا
الناس موتى وأهل العلم أحياء [/poem]

ولذلك نجد الإجابة عن سؤال القرآن : 

(( قل هل يستوي الذين يعلمون والذين لا يعلمون ))

تظهر في كثير من مجالات ااختبار ، فدائما الناجح هو من تزود أكثر بالمعلومات ، وآخر ما وصل إليه الفكر في مجاله .
أما الذين اكتفوا بالهواية ، أو الشهادة الجامعية ، أو اعتبروا أن التعلم ينتهي عند وقت محدد ، ليبدأ جمع المال ، فلنترك تلك الزمرة من أهل الخبرة تحدثهم :

يقول ابن عباس حبر الأمة رضي الله عنه :

ذللت طالبا وعززت مطلوبا 

أما ابن المبارك فيتعجب منهم فيقول : 

عجبت لمن لا يطلب العلم ، كيف تدعوه نفسه إلى أي مكرمة ؟

أما أبو الدرداء الصحابي رضي الله عنه فيقول : 

كن معلما ، أو متعلما ، أو مستمعا ، ولا تكن الرابع ..... فتهلك 


وأبو الدرداء صحابي لنبي .. هز محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، سلك طريق التعلم معه بعناية.. فهل يا ترى ستأخذ حكمته مأخذ الجد أم أنك تنوي أن تهلك ؟! وتكن الرابع !!!!

وأخيــــرا :

إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نفسه يشجع المتعلمين وهم في طريق مشقة التعلم ويطمئنهم على نتيجة جهدهم 
روى مسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :

*(( من سلك طريقا يلتمس فيه علما سهل الله له طريقا إلى الجنة ))*

لاتنسى القاعدة السابعة 
من قواعد إدارة الذات 

التعلـــم 

*والآن حتى تجيد طريق إدارة الذات عليك أن تسلك الاحتراف وهو التعلــم*

*انتظروني في الخطوة الثامنة 



السفينة* [/frame]

----------


## حسام عمر

*موضوع وفكرة رائعة بصراحة* 


*الف الف شكر*

*وربنا يكرمك ويبركلك*

----------


## حمادو

*السلام عليكم يا امونة*
*موضوع جميل جدا ماشاء الله*
*لى عودة مرة تانية ان شاء الله بعد اكتمال ال10 خطوات* 
*تقبلى تحياتى*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

موضوع التخطيط فكرني بحاجات موش حلوة .. فكرني بمادة بحالها عندنا اسمها التخطيط .. كانت مادة مقرفة حقيقي .. وكبيرة وكذا كتاب بالاضافة الي الدكتورة النايمة الي كانت تدرسها  :Sleeping: .. كنت عارفة بأهمته  ..لكن ما كنت استشعر بيها .. :R Smilies (78):  انا عارفة انت الان بتقولي ايش خص دا الكلام بالموضوع .. وانا اجاوبك وبكل ثقة .. ما اعرف والله يا امونة . :Girl (26): 

قصة الهجرة دائما دائما .. وكل مرة أقرأ فيها الموقف .. اطلع بحاجة جديد ..
شكرا امونة .. جزاكِ الله خير ..

وكل ما أقرا خطوة .. يزيد إيماني ومعرفتي بيها .. احسها حاجة بديهيه .. وليست صعبة كما كنت اتوقع .. 
سبحان الله .. العقل يتكيف سريع مع كل جديد  ومنطقي ..


بالنسبة للأحتراف والتعلم ..




> روجر بيكون و فرنسيس بيكون ، وإن كن الثاني أشهر من الأول


ههههههههههههه وانا ما اعرف الاخ فرنسيس .. اعرف روجر بس .. لكن كويس انهم الاثنين اشتهرو في نفس المجال .. عشان يسهل عليا حفظهم ..




> والآن حتى تجيد طريق إدارة الذات عليك أن تسلك الاحتراف وهو التعلــم


ممتاز جدا يا امونة .. كفاية الواحد اتقوقع على نفسه كثير .. لازم يبدأ يتعلم ويفكر .. يشتغل على حاله شويه .. دا اقل شئ نعمله لأنفسنا عشان ما نظلمها بالجهل .. :Girl (9):  انا احترم جدا كل شخص .. يشجع نفسه وغيره على التعلم ... بجد احترمهم جدا .. ونفسي يوما ما  .. الاقي طريقة تجعل التعليم متاح للجميع .. طريقة تجعل كل فرد يهتم بالتعلم و يهتم بالعلم .. نفسي والله يا امونة .

مشكورة امونة على الخطوتين .. ماشاء الله عليكِ ربنا يعطيكِ العافية .. :f: 

بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## أمــونــة

> *موضوع وفكرة رائعة بصراحة* 
> 
> 
> *الف الف شكر*
> 
> *وربنا يكرمك ويبركلك*


الأخ الفاضل حسام عمر.. 

أشكرك على مرورك الكريم ... جزاك الله خيرا  :f:

----------


## أمــونــة

> *السلام عليكم يا امونة*
> *موضوع جميل جدا ماشاء الله*
> *لى عودة مرة تانية ان شاء الله بعد اكتمال ال10 خطوات* 
> *تقبلى تحياتى*


حمادو اهلا بيك .. منتظرة عودتك إن شاء الله
جزاك الله خيرا على مشاركتك

----------


## أمــونــة

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> موضوع التخطيط فكرني بحاجات موش حلوة .. فكرني بمادة بحالها عندنا اسمها التخطيط .. كانت مادة مقرفة حقيقي .. وكبيرة وكذا كتاب بالاضافة الي الدكتورة النايمة الي كانت تدرسها .. كنت عارفة بأهمته ..لكن ما كنت استشعر بيها .. انا عارفة انت الان بتقولي ايش خص دا الكلام بالموضوع .. وانا اجاوبك وبكل ثقة .. ما اعرف والله يا امونة .


هههههههههههه ازيك يا ايمي .. بتحصل في أحسن العائلات الحكاية دي متقلقيش .. أنا حاسة بيكي والله خاصة حكاية الدكتورة النايمة دي ..... هههههههههههه




> ممتاز جدا يا امونة .. كفاية الواحد اتقوقع على نفسه كثير .. لازم يبدأ يتعلم ويفكر .. يشتغل على حاله شويه .. دا اقل شئ نعمله لأنفسنا عشان ما نظلمها بالجهل .. انا احترم جدا كل شخص .. يشجع نفسه وغيره على التعلم ... بجد احترمهم جدا .. ونفسي يوما ما .. الاقي طريقة تجعل التعليم متاح للجميع .. طريقة تجعل كل فرد يهتم بالتعلم و يهتم بالعلم .. نفسي والله يا امونة .


معاك حق يا ايمي .. فعلا لازم منظلمش نفسنا بالجهل.. لازم كل واحد يبدأ بنفسة عشان يقدر يفيد كل اللي حواليه .. ونبقى مجتمع متعلم راقي

جزاك الله خيرا يا ايمان على كلامك الجميل ومناقشتك الرائعة .. كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا عسل

----------


## أمــونــة

[frame="9 80"]الخطوة الثامنة ..

السفينـــة

السفينة التي تحملك في طريق الوصول إلى الهدف ... وكلما زادت قدرات تلك السفينة زادت فرص الفوز بالوصول للهدف 



الـصبـــر

الشيــخ محمد الغزالي - رحمه الله - ألف مؤلفا في الأخلاق اسمه (( خلق المسلم )) من أمتع ما كتب في هذا المجال ، يقول في خلق الصبر: الصبر ضياء ، فإذا استحكمت الأزمات وتعقدت حبالها ، وترادفت الضوائق وطال ليلها ، فالصبر وحده هو الذي يشع النور العاصم من التخبط ، والهداية الواقية من القنوط .

هذه الكلمة الساحرة ... *الـــصبر*

يقول عنها الشاعر :

الصبر مثل اسمه مر مذاقته        لكن عواقبه أحلى من العسل 

وفي حديث النبي صلى الله عيله وسلم الذي رواه البخاري ومسلم :

((ومن يتصبر يصبره الله ))

وفي الآية القرآنية التي تختم بها سورة آل عمران :

(( يا أيها الذين أمنوا اصبروا وصابروا ورابطوا واتقوا الله لعلكم تفلحون ))

*أرأيت كيف يكون الطريق إلى الفلاح ؟؟*

أما علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه فيقول عن الصبر: 
الصبر مطية لا تكبو ، هو فرس يجول به فارسه آفاق الحياة لا يتعب، هو راحلة تجوب الصحراء لا تمل ، هو سفينة في بحر متلاطم لا تتحطم ..

ذلك هو الصبر عند على بن أبي طالب ..

والصبر طريق العلا والرقي ، يقول الشاعر:

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,4,deeppink,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=1 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أيا صاحبي إن رمت أت تكسب العلا 
                       وتلقى إلى العلياء غير مزاحم 
عليك بحسن الصبر في كل حالة 
                    فما صابر فيما يروم بنادم [/poem]

*مصيبــــة!!*
هكذا يصرخ البعض عندما تقع في حياته زلة أو فشل أو مصيبة ، والعاقل يفعل عن نزول المصيبة ما يفعله الأحمق .. ولكن بعد شهر من نزولها ، وإذا تفكرت لحظة لوجدت أنك بالجزع تخسر الكثير ..

روى البخاري: عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال مر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بامرأة تبكي عند قبر فقال عليه السلام : اتقي الله واصبري.
قالت إليك عني فإنك لم تصب بمصيبتي ولم تعرفه فقيل لها إنه النبي عليه السلام ، فأتت بابا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم تجد عنده بوابين فقالت لم أعرفك . 
فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : *إنما الصبر عند الصدمة الأولى* 

والمصائب نوعان :-
الأول: مالا يدخل تحت اختيار الانسان كمرض وقع به أو فقر حل به ، وموقف الإسلام منه على أربع مقامات:
1- العجز وهو الجزع والشكوى والسخط .
2- الصبــر.
3- الرضا وهو أعلى من الصبر.
4- الشكر وهو أعلى المقامات.

الثاني: أن تقع المصيبة من جهة إنسان آخر كأن يظلمه ، أو يسلب ماله ، أو يسبه ، وللإنسان في هذا أيضا مقامات :
1- نفس المقامات الأربعة السابقة مضافا إليها :
2- العفو والصفح .
3- سلامة القلب من إرادة التشفي والانتقام .
4- الإحسان إلى المسيء .
5- ومقام يجمع هذه المقامات ويدور معها . ولا تكون إلا به وهو السعي .
أن تسعى في إزالة أسباب المصيبة والعمل على النهوض من الكبوة ، ولذلك قالوا: الجزع قرين العجز وشقيقه والصبر قرين الكيس أي ( الفطنة والعقل ) وشقيقه .
أراك تريد حكاية تخرجك من هذا الكلام الجامد ..

أم سلمة رضي الله عنها 

هل تعلم شيئا عن أم سلمة ؟؟ 
هي زوجة أبي سلمة رضي الله عنه..
اسمها هند بنت أبي أميه .
من قريش أبوها أحد وجوه قريش، كان يلقب بلقب زاد الركب فقد كان  إذا سافر لا يترك أحدا ممن معه يحضر زاده بل كان يكفي الركب كله الزاد .
كانت جميلة وعزيزة ذات مجد وإباء وفطنة ، وزوجها عبد الله بن عبد الأسد ابن عمة المصطفى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم برة بنت عبد المطلب ، وبجانب النسب العريق كان لها ولزوجها ماض مجيد في الإسلام ، وكانا من السابقين إلى الإسلام ، هاجرا إلى الحبشة في المرة الأولى حيث أنجبت ابنها سلمة ، ثم هاجروا إلى المدينة عندما اشتد الأمر بالمسلمين في مكة .

*[U]هجرتها :[/U]*
وقصة هجرتها مثيرة ، يبرق فيها الصبر ، تحكيها أم سلمة لنا :
لما نوى أبو سلمة الخروج إلى المدينة .. اعترض طريقنا أهلي، وقالوا له : هذه نفسك غلبتنا عليهم فلم تأخذ صاحبتنا ؟ ، وأخذوني منه ، فغضب أهله ، وقالوا لأهلي: والله لا نترك ابننا لكم ، فتجاذبوا ابني سلمة حتى خلعوا يده !!! وأصبح أبو سلمة في طريقه إلى المدينة ، وأنا عند رهطي ، وابني عند رهط أبيه ، فكنت أخرج كل غداة وأجلس في مكان منعزل ، فما أزال أبكي حتى أمسي ، ذلك سنة أو قريب منها حتى مر بي رجل من بني عمي فرق لي ومازال بأهلي يقول لهم : 
ألا تخرجون هذه المسكينة ؟ فرقتم بينها وبين زوجها وبين ابنها ؟ حتى قالوا لي : اذهبي إلى زوجك إن شئت . 
وهنا رد إليّ رهط زوجي ابني ، فركبت بعيري وابني في حجري  ، وانطلقت إلى المدينة وما معي من الخلق أحد .
وفي أول الطريق لقيت عثمان بن طلحة - وكان كافرا - فقال : إلى أين يا بنت زاد الركب؟
قلت : أريد زوجي بالمدينة .
قال: هل معك أحد .
قلت : لا و الله إلا الله وابني هذا .
فلم يفكر الرجل كثيرا إلا وقال: والله ما لك من مترك ( أي كيف أتركك ) ؟!
وأخذ بخطام البعير فانطلق معي يقودني فوالله ما صحبت رجلا من العرب أراه أكرم منه ، إذا نزل أناخ بعيري ثم تنحى إلى الشجرة فنام تحتها ، فإذا أردنا الرحيل ، قام إلى بعيري فقدمه لي ، ثم تأخر عني ، وقال : اركبي.
فلم يزل يصنع ذلك حتى قدم إلى المدينة ، ووصل إلى قرية سكن بها زوجي بعد أنهاجر ، فأشار إليها وقال : إن زوجك في هذه القرية .. فادخليها على بركة الله ثم انصرف راجعا إلى مكة ..
*وهل أسلم؟؟!!*
اعلم ماذا تريد أن تعرف ! لقد بهرك هذا العربي الكريم الشهم ، الذي رغم كفره بما آمنت به أم سلمة فقد كانت عنده ذخيرة من الخلق وجهته إلى هذا التصرف الإنساني الراقي.
أسلم عثمان بن طلحة في هدنة الحديبية بعد ذلك بحوالي ثماني سنوات ، وهاجر قبل الفتح مع خالد بن الوليد .
وعند فتح مكة أخذ المسلمون مفتاح الكعبة منه عنوة ، وكانت عائلته هي المتخصصة في حمل هذا المفتاح قبل الإسلام ، وأنزل الله توجيهه إلى المسلمين :
(( إن الله يأمركم أن تؤدوا الأمانات إلى أهلها ))
فنادى رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم : أين عثمان بن طلحة ؟ وأعطاه له ، ومات رضي الله عنه شهيدا في أجنادين في خلافة عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه

*نعود إلى أم سلمة ..*
لقد عاشت معركة الإسلام مع زوجها الذي كان دائما بجوار رسول الله في كل مواقع الدفاع عن هذا الدين ، وبعد ثلاث سنوات أو أربع ، انتكأ جرح كان قد أصابه يوم احد ، وحضره رسول الله يعوده في رمضه هذا ، وبقي بجانبه يدعو له بخير حتى مات . وعندا وقف يصلي عليه كبر تسع تكبيرات بدلا من أربع فسأله الصحابه : يا رسول الله أسهوت أم نسيت ؟ فقال لم أنس ولم أسه ؟ ولو كبرت على أبي سلمة ألفا ، كان أهلا لذاك..
وجلست أم سلمة في رياض الذكريات ، تتذكر زوجها الحبيب ، ولما اشتد عليها الألم ، تذكرت الصبر فإذا بها تتذكر أن زوجها أبا سلمة قال لها : لقد سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: *إذا أصاب أحدكم مصيبة فليقل إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ، اللهم عندك احتسبت مصيبتي فأجرني فيها وابدلني منها خيرا ..**

خير من أبي سلمة* 
فكان الصبر رداءها بعد ذلك ، ولكنها ابتسمت بعد الألم وقالت في نفسها أني أعاض خيار من أبي 
سلمة ؟
ويأتيها بعض أهلها يذكرونها .. ألم يدع لك أبو سلمة قبل موته اللهم ارزق أم سلمة بعدي رجلا خرا مني ، لا يحزنها ولا يؤذيها فكانت تقول لهم في أسى :من هذا الذي هو خير من أبي سلمة؟
ووضعت زوجها في مكانة عالية لا يدانيها أحد من الرجال حتى أنها ردت الصديق أبا بكر برفق حين أراد خطبتها ! وكذلك عمر بن الخطاب !  وكان أنيسها ومصدر طاقتها على الصبر ذلك الدعاء الذي علمها زوجها:
*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون اللهم أجرني في مصيبتي واخلفني خيرا منها* 

*واستجاب الله*
وحدثت المفاجأة وكان هناك من هو خير من أبي سلمة ، خطبها محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لتكون أما للمؤمنين وزوجة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

*المكانة :*
وإن كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأنها أرملة زوج الشهيد أم الأولاد والبنات : سلمة وعمر وزينب ودرة والتي رفضت كبار القوم ووجب على المجتمع كفالتها ، إلا أنها استطاعت أن تجد لها في قلبه الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم مكانة .
لقد كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول إن لعائشة مني شعبة ما نزلها مني أحد ، فلما تزوج أم سلمة سأل أحدهم مداعبا : يا رسول الله ما فعلت الشعبة ؟ فسكت الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم متبسما ، فعرف أن أم سلمة نزلت في قلبه منزلة ..

*أليس الصبر سفينة تنزل من يركبها أكرم المنازل ؟!*

*صبــر ممنوع :*

وقبل أن نفترق هل هناك صبر غير مطلوب ؟
نعم إنه الصبر على الحبيب .
واسمع معي إلى أنغام الشاعر :
الصبر يحمد في المواطن كلها      إلا عليك فإنه لا يحمد 

ويقول آخر :
والصبر عنك مذموم عواقبه       والصبر سائر الأشياء فمحمود

وعن الله : وإن كان القلب بحب ولا يصبر على من يحب فكيف صبرك عن المحبوب الأعظم سبحانه وتعالى ؟؟

هذا الإمام الشبلي لم يتوقع ما سيحدث له هذا الصباح :
جاءه رجل يسأله : أي صبر أشد على الصابرين ؟
قال: الصبر في الله ..( أي تحمل المشاق في سبيل الله )
قال الرجل : وليس هذا ؟
قال الشبلي: الصبر لله .. ( أي التنازل عن الرغبات في سبيل الله )
قال الرجل: ولا هذا أيضا .
قال الشبلي : الصبر مع الله ..( وهو الوفاء ) ويجمع ما سبق
قال الرجل: ولا هذا أيضا .
قال الشبلي: فما هو ؟!
قال الرجل: الصبر عن الله .. ( عن قربه ومناجاته )
فاهتز الشبلي ولم يتماسك أن فرت دموع الشوق من عينيه !!

إذا تذكر القاعدة الثامنة من إدارة الذات 

الصبــــر 

ففي طريق إدارة ذاتك ، وفي بحر الحياة ، سفينتك هي : شطر الإيمان  
 الصبر 

*انتظروني في القاعدة التاسعة:

دقات القلب..*
 ::h::  ::h::  ::h:: 

[/frame]

----------


## أمــونــة

[frame="13 80"]القاعدة التاسعة :

دقات القلـــب 
 ::h::  ::h::  ::h:: 

منذ أن يولد الإنسان ، بل قبل أن يولد بعدة أشهر ، وحتى آخر لحظة من لحظات حياته ، يستمر هذا العضو في صدره يعمل ، ينقبض وينبسط ، ويدفع الدم إلى أجزاء الجسم ، ويستقبله في دأب ومثابرة ، وتعرف أن الجسم فيه حياة عندما تقترب - بإذنك - من الصدر فتسمع دقات هذا المثابر الدؤوب ، وعندما لا تسمع هذه الدقات فإن هذا المثابر يكون قد توقف عن العمل

لقد توقف القلب !! 
 ::h:: 
وتقول في أسف ..( لقد مات ) 
فموت أفكارك وقطع طريق نجاحك يكون بالتوقف عن العمل ، أما المواظبة والإصرار فهي المثابرة، وهي غير المصابرة التي هي الإصرار على الصبر ومدافعته بين خصمين .

*مثابرون ..*
لقد ذكر الكاتب عدة قصة .. ولكني اخترت لكم الباحث عن الحقيقة .. كما سماه الشيخ / خالد محمد خالد ..

سلمان الفارسي 

*استمع* 
يقول رضي الله عنه :
كنت رجلا من أهل أصبهان ، من قرية يقال لها (جى) وكان أبي دقهان أرضه ( أي كاهن النار ).
وكنت من أحب عبا د الله إليه ، وقد اجتهدت في المجوسية ، حتى كنت قاطن النار التي يقودها ولا يتركها تخبوا ( أي المتولي إشعالها )

*تحديد الهدف:* 
وكان لأبي ضيعة ( أي أرض كبيرة مثمرة ) ، أرسلني إليها يوما فخرجت ، فمررت بكنيسة للنصارى ، فسمعتهم يصلون فدخلت عليهم أنظر ما يصنعون ، فأعجبني ما رأيت من صلاتهم ، وقلت لنفسي هذا خير من ديننا الذي نحن عليه فما برحتهم حتى غابت الشمس ، ولا ذهبت إلى ضيعة أبي ولا رجعت إليه حتى بعث في إثري .
وسألت النصارى حين أعجبني أمرهم وصلاتهم عن أصل دينهم ؟ فقالو : في الشام .
فأخبرت أبي حين عدت إليه فحاوروني وحاورته ، ثم جعل في رجلي قيدا من حديد وحبسني .
وأرسلت إلى النصارى أخبرهم أني دخلت في دينهم ، وسألتهم إذا قدم عليهم ركب من الشام أن يخبروني قبل عودتهم إليها لأرحل إلى الشام معهم ، وقد فعلوا، فحطمت الحديد وخرجت وانطلقت معهم إلى الشام ، وهناك سألت عن عالمهم فقيل لي: هو الأسقف صاحب الكنيسة ، فأتيته وأخبرته خبرى ، فأقمت معه أخدم ، وأصلي ، وكان الأسقف رجل سوء في دينه ، إذ كان يجمع الصدقات من الناس ليوزعها ثم يكتنزها لنفسه . ثم مات

*التفكير الجاد في الهدف:* 
وجاءوا بآخر وجعلوه مكانه ، فما رأيت رجلا على دينهم خيرا منه ، ولا أعظم رغبة في الآخرة ، وزهدا في الدنيا ، ودأبا على  العبادة ، وأحببته حبا ما علمت أني أحببت أحدا مثله قبله ، فلما حضره قدره ، قلت له : إنه قد حضرك من أمر الله ما ترى ، فبم تأمرني، وإلى من توصي بي ؟
قال: أي بني، ما أعرف أحدا من الناس ، على مثل ما أنا عليه إلا رجلا بالموصل ( مدينة بالعراق ) ثم مات .

*القدوة :*
فلما توفي، أتيت صاحب الموصل، فأخبرته الخبر وأقمت معه ما شاء الله أن أقيم ، وكان خير رجل على أمر صاحبه ، ثم حضرته الوفاة فسألته ، فدلني على عابد في نصيبين ( مدينة بجوار الموصل ) فأتيته وأخبرته خبري، ثم أقمت معه ما شاء الله أن أقيم، فوجدته على أمر صاحبيه ، فلما حضرته الوفاة أمرني أن ألحق برجل من عمورية من بلاد الروم .
فرحلت إليه وأقمت عند خير رجل على هدى أصحابه وأمرهم . واكتسبت حتى كانت لي بقرات وغنيمات .
فلما حضره أمر الله سألته الوصية ، ولمن آتيه بعده فقال صاحب عمورية هذا :
أي بني ، والله ما أعلم أحدا، على مثل ما كنا عليه آمرك أن تأتيه ، ولكنه قد أظل زمان نبي مبعوث بدين إبراهيم يخرج بأرض العرب ، مهاجرة إلى الأرض التي بين حرتين ( أي أرض سوداء صخرية ) وبينهما نخل.
به علامات لا تخفى على أحد ، يأكل الهدية ولا يأكل الصدقة ، وبين كتفيه خاتم النبوة .
فإن استطعت أن تلحق بتلك البلاد فافعل ثم مات 

*الصبر..*
ومر بي ركب -ذات يوم- فسألتهم عن بلادهم ، فعلمت أنهم من جزيرة العرب، فقلت لهم أعطيكم بقراتي هذه وغنمي على أن تحملوني معكم إلى أرضكم ؟ قالوا : نعم واصطحبوني معهم حتى قدموا بي وادي القرى ( بالقرب من المدينة ) وهناك ظلموني وباعوني إلى رجل من يهود وبصرت بنخل كثير فطمعت أن تكون هي البلدة التي وصفت لي ، والتي ستكون مهاجر النبي المنتظر ولكنها لم تكن . 
وأقمت عند الرجل الذي اشتراني حتى قدم عليه يوما رجلا من يهود بني قريظة ، فابتاعني منه ثم خرج بي حتى قدمت المدينة !! 
فوالله ما هو إلا أن رأيتها حتى أيقنت أنها البلد التي وصفت لي .
وأقمت معه أعمل له في نخله في بني قريظة حتى بعث الله رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وحتى هاجر إلى المدينة . 
وإني لفي رأس نخلة يوما وصاحبي اليهودي جالس تحتها إذ أقبل رجل من يهود بني عمه فقال يخاطبه: قاتل الله بني قيلة ( أي الأوس والخزرج) إنهم مجتمعون على رجل بقباء قادم من مكة يزعمون أنه نبي .
فوالله ما هو إلا أن قالها حتى أسرعت بالنزول وكدت أقع على صاحبي ، وقلت له سريعا : ما الخبر ؟ ماذا تقول؟
فرفع سيدي يده ولكزني لكزة شديدة وقال : مالك ولهذا ؟ أقبل على عملك .

*الثقة بالنفس*
فأقبلت على عملي ، ولما أمسيت جمعت ما كان عندي ثم خرجت حتى جئت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بقباء فدخلت عليه ومعه نفر من أصحابه فقلت له : إنكم أهل غربة وحاجة ، وهذا الطعام نذرته للصدقة ، وأنتم أحق الناس به ، ثم وضعته أمامهم ، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم لأصحابه : كلوا باسم الله وأمسك هو فلم يأكل .
فقلت في نفسي هذه والله واحدة .إنه لا يأكل الصدقة 
ثم رجعت وعدت في الغداة أحمل طعاما وقلت للرسول: إني رأيتك لا تأكل الصدقة ، وكان عندي شيء أحب أن أكرمك به هدية ووضعته بين يديه فقال لأصحابه : كلوا باسم الله ومد يده وأكل معهم .
فقلت في نفسي وهذه والله الثانية . إنه يأكل الهدية .
ثم رجعت فمكثت ما شاء الله لي أن أمكث ثم أتيته فوجدته في البقيع قد تبع جنازة وحوله أصحابه فسلمت عليه ثم تحولت لأنظر إلى ظهره ، فعرف أني أريد ذلك ، فألقى بردته عن كاهله ، فإذا العامة بين كتفيه خاتم النبوة ، كما وصف لي صاحب عمورية ..
فأكببت عليه أقبله وأبكي ثم جلست بين يديه وحدثته حديثي كما أحدثك به الآن يا ابن عباس..

*ألم أقل لكم أن المثابرة خطوة من خطوات إدارة الذات . وها هو سلمان الفارسي يعلما أغلى درس في المثابرة ..*

لا أريد أن أطيل عليكم الحديث .. فقصة سلمان الفارسي طويلة .. ولكن لنرى نهايتها...

*عودة الأمير*
ومع عزة الإسلام يعود سلمان إلى المدائن التي فر منها غلاما مثابرا باحثا عن الحقيقة يعود إليها أميرا...
وذات يوم وهو سائر في طريقه لقيه رجل قادم من الشام ، ومعه حمل من تين وتمر ، وكان الحمل ثقيلا على الرجل ، فرأى سلمان - الأمير - يسير في الطريق لا يختلف عن الناس لا في زي ولا هيئة ..
فأشار إليه الرجل الشامي فأقبل عليه سلمان فقال له : احمل عني هذا أعطيك أجرك فحمله فمضيا معا.
وإذا هما في الطريق مرا على جماعة من الماس ، يعرفون أميرهم ، فسلم عليهم فدوا عله : وعلى الأمير السلام .
فسقط في يد الشامي وسألن نفسه : أي أمير يعنون ؟؟ وأسرع البعض إلى سلمان يحملون عنه قائلين عنك أيها الأمير .!!!
فعلم الشامي أنه استعمل أمير المدائن( سلمان الفارسي ) صاحب رسول الله ..
فهوى الشامي على سلمان الفارسييعتذر ويتضرع ، ويريد أن ينتزع الحمل منه .
ولكن سلمان المثابر على طريق الحق .. تشبث بالحمل رافضا وقال : 
لا حتى أبلغك منزلك !!!

وسئل يوما: ما الذي يبغضك في الإمارة ؟ فقال: ( حلاوة رضاعها ومرارة فطامها )

وعلى فراش الموت قال لسعد بن أبي وقاص:

يا سعد
اذكر الله عند همك إذا هممت 
وعند حكمك إذا حكمت 
وعند برك إذا أقسمت 

فإذا أردت أن لا تتوقف دقات قلبك في طريقك إلى النجاح فعليك : 

بالقاعدة التاسعة من قواعد إدارة الذات :

المثــــابـرة 


*انتظروني في القاعدة العاشــــرة والأخيرة

اجعل حياتك ممتعــة*[/frame]

----------


## سابرينا

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ويركاته 
رمضان كريم عزيزتى امونة 
موضوعك اكثر من رائع 
وطريقة سرده سلسه ومرتبه
وجميل انك تقومى بتلخيص القاعدة بعض شرحها
وصلت للقاعدة الحامسة 
ساتابع معك باقى الموضوع
شكرا لتنبيهى لوجود الموضوع وسنابدأ معا ان شاء الله*

----------


## أمــونــة

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ويركاته 
> رمضان كريم عزيزتى امونة 
> موضوعك اكثر من رائع 
> وطريقة سرده سلسه ومرتبه
> وجميل انك تقومى بتلخيص القاعدة بعض شرحها
> وصلت للقاعدة الحامسة 
> ساتابع معك باقى الموضوع
> شكرا لتنبيهى لوجود الموضوع وسنابدأ معا ان شاء الله*


أهلا يا سابرينا
كل سنة وانتي طيبة ياقمر ..
شكرا لمتابعتك الموضوع .. وأتمنى تستفيدي منه
تحياتي  :f:

----------


## أمــونــة

[frame="9 80"]الخطوة العاشرة

اجعل حياتك ممتعة 

يقول أحد أشهر الأطباء النفسانيين : 
الجزء الأكبر من الإرهاق الذي تعاني منه مصدره الذهن .. فإن الإرهاق الناتج عن مصدر جسدي بحت هو أمر نادر ..
إذن فإن الإنسان يتسطيع العمل لأطول وقت ممكن دون الشعور بالتعب مادام يستشعر المتعة في هذا العمل ..

أعمدة المتعة الخمسة ..

*أولا ترويض النمر:*
باربارا همفيل أخصائية في إدارة الأعمال.. تقول: لقد قضيت آلاف الساعات مستشارة تنظيمية مع الناس وأوراقهم ووجدت أن هناك حقيقة واحدة واضحة جدا ألا وهي: 
*إن مهارات إدارة الأوراق تعتبر ضرورية للعيش في مجتمعاتنا ..*

ولقد اقتبس الكاتب عنوان هذه القفزة ( ترويض النمر ) من كتابها الي سمته :
*ترويض النمر الورقي - تنظيم الأوراق في حياتك*

فباربارا تشبه عملية تفحص كوم من الأوراق بإيقاظ نمر نائم إذ أننا سنكتشف خلال تفحصنا أوراقا تمثل خيبة أمل بالنسبة إلينا أو إلتزامات أو غموضا .. وكام أن نوم النمر بصورة مؤقتة يخفف عنا ، فإن تجاهل الأوراق يخفف عنا بصورة مؤقتة أيضا . ولكن يظل هناك خوف دائم داخل عقولنا من ان النمر سيفيق من نومه في أي لحظة..

لن تقتصر فائدة تنظيم أوراقك على خلو مكتبك من الفوضى ، بل وستظهر لك كثيرا من الأشياء الجميلة ..

وقد وضعت باربارا أربعة أهداف تكلمت حولها خلال الكتاب:

1- إتلاف الأوراق غير الضرورية .
2- تجنب إنتاج أوراق غير ضرورية .
3- تحديد موقع ثابت للأوراق المنتهية .
4- إنشاء نظام إسترجاع ورقي سهل.

*الكتاب جميل وممتع والموضوع حيوي في طريق إدارة ذاتك...*

*ثانيا : ابدأ بالأهم ..*
يقول هنري مؤسس شركة سيتز سيرفس:
هناك مقدرتان لا تقدران بثمن :
1- القدرة على التفكير.
2- المقدرة على القيام بالأشياء طبقا لأهميتها .

وفي الخطوة الخامسة من خطوات إدارة الذات بينا وجهة نظر هنري بالنسبة للنقطة الأولى ، بل وعرفنا الطريق الأمثل للتفكير الجيد ، أما النقطة الثانية فأنت تستطيع أن تستمتع بوقتك في طلب المراد ..

تشارلز لوكمان .. بدأ من الركام ليصبح صاحب مليون دولار بعد إتني عشر عاما.. يقول:
*أكثر ما أتذكر أنني كنت أستيقظ في الساعة الخامسة صباحا، لأنني أستطيع أن أفكر أكثر من أي وقت آخر، وأن أخطط ليومي ، وأخطط الأشياء طبقا لأهميتها .*
وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين قال : البركة في البكور .
وحين قال: اللهم بارك لأمتي في بكورها ..

وعندما تتراكم الأشياء أمامنا نتذكر بسرعة الخطوة السادسة .. *التخطيط ..*
إذا لاتنسى أن تفعل الأشياء طبقا لأهميتها..
*
ثالثا : الاسترخاء:*
جرب أن تغلق عينيك بعد قراءة طويلة ...
يقول الدكتور ادمون جابكوبسين :
إذا كنت تستطيع إرخاء عضلات عينيك فإنك ستنسى جميع متاعبك ..

ولكي تتمتع بوقتك أثناء أداء العمل عليك بالنصائح التالية :
1- اقرأكتابا حول الاسترخاء وأساليبه.
2- اترك جسدك يتمدد.
3- اعمل في الوضع المريح 
4- افحـص نفسك . استرخ بالأجزاء التي لا تعمل أثناء العمل مثل ساقيك ويدك الأخرى ..
5-اسأل نفسك .. في آخر اليوم هل أنا متعب اليوم؟!
وإذا كانت الإجابة بنعم فقل لنفسك ليس تعبي بسبب عملي ،وغنما بسبب الطريقة التي اتبعتها للقيام بالعمل.

*رابعا غير نمط العمل:*
شعرت إحدى السكرتيرات السأم من روتين كتابة الرسائل اليومية ، لقد بدأت عضلاتها تتوتر ويتسرب الصداع إلى رأسها.. لقد قررت أن تمتع بوقتها ، وتجعل عملها أكثر إثارة ، واستمتاعا ، فاتفقت مع زميلاتها في العمل على جائزة لمن ينجز أكبر عدد من الرسائل بأقل عدد من الأخطاء ، لقد أصبح العمل مثيرا وممتعا عندما تغير نمطه وأسلوبه .وهناك أسلوب آخر للاستمتاع بالوقت .. وهو أن تفكر فيما تحصل عليه مقايل عملك
*
خامسا : لم لا تمارس هواياتك ؟؟*
[ لقد مر وقت طويل دون أن أمارس هواية من هواياتي المتعددة ]
هكذا تقول لنفسك أو محدثك وأنت تشكو له من الإرهاق والشعور بالتعاسة رغم نجاحك في مجالات كثيرة من مجالات كثيرة من مجالات الحياة ،،، 
عليك أن تعود إلى نفسك ولا تجرفك أمواج طريق إدارة الذات بعيد عن الاستمتاع بوقتك وتأمل هذه الحكمة

على الذلين يجيدون الهرولة في هذه الحياة أن يبطئوا قليلا عسى أن تستطيع بعض الأشياء الجميلة اللحاق بهم .

وأخيرا
تذكر دائما القاعدة العاشرة في طريق إدارة الذات :

القــدرة على
الاستمتاع بالوقـــت[/frame]

----------


## أمــونــة

أتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم من موضوعي المتواضـــع 


والآن ابدأ 

قد تكون القصص والحكايات والطرائف جذبتك كثيرا في هذا الكتاب..

إنها أشياء مسلية !!!

الآن أنت تتثاءب مبتسما وتفرد ذراعيك ..

لا ، إنها ليس أحلاما أو مواعظ ..

إنها خطوات ؛ لتحفظ وتنفذ ..

إنها ليست تعليما

ولكنا تعاليم

ارجع إلى الكتاب أو الموضوع ،، وخذ ورقة وقلم ،،

واستخرج منه الخطوات العملية ،

 وقف عند محطاته العشر

والآن ، ابدأ في طريق النجاح 

فقد وضعت لنفسك خطة 

إدارة الــذات 

تحياتي لكــم

 :f:   :f:

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم..

أمونة اختي العزيزة .. :f2: 

بقدر ما أنا سعيدة لإكمالك باقي الخطوات .. بقدر ما انا حزينة لأن الموضوع انتهى .. :Girl (18): 




> الصبر ضياء ، فإذا استحكمت الأزمات وتعقدت حبالها ، وترادفت الضوائق وطال ليلها ، فالصبر وحده هو الذي يشع النور العاصم من التخبط ، والهداية الواقية من القنوط .


الجملة هذه رائعة جدا جد.. رحم الله الإمام الغزالي صاحب الكلمات الساحرة .. 

بايخت الصابر ..
عادة الشخص الصبور .. بينظر للمشاكل بشكل ايجابي .. غير باقي البشر .
هو عارف ان ربنا وعد الصابين بالفرج القريب .. وايضا وعدهم بجزاء كبير الاخره ..
عشان كده .. تلاقي الرضا والإبتسامة .. محل الجزع والخوف ..

قصة ام سلمة رضي الله عنها .. معروفة .. اتمنى نص الصبر الان عندها .. وعند باقي نساء المؤمنين .
وحقيقي الصبر خطوة مهمة جدا .. هي خطوة نفسية .. لمواجهة المشاكل المادية وممكن الجسدية .

دع الأيام تفعل ما تشاء وطب نفسا بما حكم القضاء


المثابرة ..

النقطة الجميلة والمهمة .. جدا جدا جدا 
من أول محاولة .. تهبط همة البشر .. ويتحول نور الأمل .. الى ظلمة .




> فألقى بردته عن كاهله ، فإذا العامة بين كتفيه خاتم النبوة ، كما وصف لي صاحب عمورية ..
> فأكببت عليه أقبله وأبكي ثم جلست بين يديه


 ::sorry::  ::sorry:: 


إن مفاتيح الأمور العزائم

أرى .. من الواجب الا يضع الانسان امال عالية في اي عمل يقوم به .. حتى لا يشعر بالتكاسل  وتهبط همته في حال عدم تحققها .. و ليعمل على تعديل الأخطاء سريعا حتى لا تتكاثر عليه .. فيهملها .. و يفقد الأمل في تعدل الأوضاع ..






> على الذلين يجيدون الهرولة في هذه الحياة أن يبطئوا قليلا عسى أن تستطيع بعض الأشياء الجميلة اللحاق بهم .


اخترت كلمة مميزة جدا عشان تختمي فيها اخر خطوة .. رائع جدا يا امونة ..

انا قرأت كتب لباربرا .. ومنها كتب لتجديد الحياة .. كتاب جميل .. فيه كلمات مميزة.. بس طبعا لا يقارن بكتاب تجديد الحياة للشيخ محمد الغزالي ..


اهديكِ هذه الكلمات .. قرأتها في احد المواقع .. وهي قصيدة هندية للشاعر كاليداسا

انظر إلى هذا اليوم
إنه الحياة , جوهر الحياة
في ساعاته القليلة
تكمن حقيقة وجودك
معجزة النمو
و مجد العمل
و روعة الإنتاج
فالأمس ليس إلا حلماً
و الغد ليس إلا خيالاً
أما اليوم, إذا عشنا كما ينبغي
فإنه يجعل من الأمس حلماً سعيداً
و يجعل من الغد خيالاً حافلاً بالأمل
هكذا يجب أن نحيي الفجر

مشكورة يا امونة على الوقت الجميل جدا الي قضيته في موضوعك .. :Girl (25): 
وننتظر منك موضوع جديد يا ختي .. :;): 

بارك الله فيكِ. :f2:

----------


## نشــــوى

السلام عليكم 
ازيك يا امونة ..
كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا حبيبتي
حبيت ادخل اهنيكي على موضوعك  بعد اكتماله
حقيقي موضوع اكتر من رائع
ان  شاء الله هبدا اقرأه تانى من اول وجديد بعداكتمال العشر قواعد
تحياتي لكى يا قمر   :f2:

----------


## الشربينى خطاب

_التدبر والتأمل ثم التفكير والتخطيط نسبي  والله سبحانه جل شأنه  أعلم بمن خلق فقال تعالي { ولتكن منكم فئة00 الأية } هذه الفئة تدرس وتتدبر وعندما يعودون إلي اهلهم ينزرونهم ، فليس كل البشر ذات عقلية منظمة أو علي مستوي ذكاء واحد فالله خلق الناس درجات وجعل كل مجموعة متساوية في القدرات يحدث بينهم نوع من النافسة { ولولا دفع ةالله الناس بالناس لفسدت الأرض 000 الآية } والخطاب موجه من الله إلي الناس كافة مؤمنهم وكافرهم فانظري أختي أمونه عندما يريد الله أن يحيط بعض الناس بشيء من علمه يلهم احدهم أن يلحظ شيء ما ، مثلاً اسحق نيوتن لمّأ سقطت عليه التفاحة ، لم يقل رزق ساقه الله لي من السماء فأكلها وحمد ربه  , ولو سقطت هذه التفاحة علي شخص مثلي لأكلها ولم يتدبر ظاهرة السقوط  ، بعكس نيوتن الذي فكر لماذا سقطت التفاحة علي الأرض ولم تصعد إلي السماء ، فاكتشف قانون الجاذبية والحركة ورد الفعل والإتجاه وهكذا في كثير من الإكتشافات كانت بالصدفة البحتة لا منهج و لا تخطيط  
أمَّا حركة الذات في الكون تخضع في قدرتها علي التكيف بالبيئة المحيطة بها و التي تستمد منها مقومات حياتها ، فنخن نعرف أن الإنسان خلق بدنه من عناصر الأرض وهي مكونات حياته الطعام والشراب والهواء ثم نفخ الله فيه من روحه فأصبح نفساً لها ذات  علي حالات { مطمئنة ، لوُّامة ، خبيثة } ولذلك أنزل الله كلامه علي رسله ليكون غذاءً روحياً  لتلك الروح  فإذا مات الإنسان عادت روحه إلي خالقها وظل البدن خاوياً من الحياة فيتحلل إلي عناصره الأولية { اليوم ننجيك ببدنك لتكون لمن خلفك آية 00 } فحركة الإنسان ليست خطوات مرتبة الحدوث  يختارها وينفذها ـ تقدرون وتضحك الأقدار ـ  بإرادته ولكنه مسير في أمور ومخير في أمور ويعجز كثير منا عن فهم أشياء تحدث له وتغير مجري حياته دون تحطيط ، فإن أراد مثلاً أن يحب أمرأة فهل علية أن يتبع تلك الخطوات ، وهل هي صالحة لحالت الذات الثلاثة 00!!؟
{  إن الإجابة تكمن في هذه النصيحة البسيطة التي أقدمها لكم من خلال هذه السلسلة في 10 خطوات :

1- وضوح الهدف

2- التفكير الجاد في الهدف 

3- اتخاذ النموذج المناسب

4- الـــثقة في النفـــس

5- التفكير الإيجابي المنطقي 

6- الـــتخــطيـــط

7- الـــتعــــلم 

8- الـــــصبر و الثـــبات

9- المثابرة والإصرار 

10- القدرة على الإستمتاع بالوقت في طلب المراد } ألأمر في غاية البساطة ، أن الله الخالق الباريء المصور جعل الغرائز والحب والكره تحدث بعد تفاعل لا نعرف كبف يحدث 
فنري إمرأة غاية في الجمال تقع في غرام رجل دمبم وإن سألتها تقول القسمة والنصيب وليس بخطة وضعت مسبقاً محكمة التخطيط ، أليس كذلك  
وجهة نظر تحتمل التأويل أو الرفض والقبول 
خالص تحياتي_

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه 
امونه 

ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
اشكرك كل الشكر 
ولن اوفيك حقك منه 
على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع 
معلومات مفيده 
وشرح وافى بسيط ممتع 
وتنسيق رائع 
اشكرك على الموضوع 
وفى انتظار الموضوع القادم بشغف 
دمتى بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى الرقيقه
ايمرالد 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
اشكرك على مشاركاتك فى الموضوع 
فقد اضفتى كثير من المتعه له 
بمعلوماتك وثقافتك وعرضك الشيق 
وتحليلك للموضوع 
اشكرك على مجهودك

----------


## أمــونــة

> اهديكِ هذه الكلمات .. قرأتها في احد المواقع .. وهي قصيدة هندية للشاعر كاليداسا
> 
> انظر إلى هذا اليوم
> إنه الحياة , جوهر الحياة
> في ساعاته القليلة
> تكمن حقيقة وجودك
> معجزة النمو
> و مجد العمل
> و روعة الإنتاج
> ...



حبيبة قلبي إيمي .. وحشتيييييني قووووي والله كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا عسل
جزاك الله خيرا على مشاراكاتك الجميلة .. اللي خلت الموضوع أجمل 
جزاك الله خيرا على  وجودك وتشجيعك الدائم .. بصراحة كنت لما بقرأ مشاركتك في كل مرة
كنت بحس إنك بتشجعيني على تكملة الموضوع دائما .. بوجودك الطيب ومعلوماتك الثرية
 :f:   :f: 
بارك الله فيك غاليتي

----------


## أمــونــة

> السلام عليكم 
> ازيك يا امونة ..
> كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا حبيبتي
> حبيت ادخل اهنيكي على موضوعك  بعد اكتماله
> حقيقي موضوع اكتر من رائع
> ان  شاء الله هبدا اقرأه تانى من اول وجديد بعداكتمال العشر قواعد
> تحياتي لكى يا قمر



غاليتي ارتحال ..
وإنتي طيبة يا عسل 
ربنا يخليكي ارتحال .. 
أتمنى تستفيدي من الموضوع بعد قراءته مرة تانية  
جزاك الله خيرا 
 :f:   :f:

----------


## أمــونــة

> _التدبر والتأمل ثم التفكير والتخطيط نسبي  والله سبحانه جل شأنه  أعلم بمن خلق فقال تعالي { ولتكن منكم فئة00 الأية } هذه الفئة تدرس وتتدبر وعندما يعودون إلي اهلهم ينزرونهم ، فليس كل البشر ذات عقلية منظمة أو علي مستوي ذكاء واحد فالله خلق الناس درجات وجعل كل مجموعة متساوية في القدرات يحدث بينهم نوع من النافسة { ولولا دفع ةالله الناس بالناس لفسدت الأرض 000 الآية } والخطاب موجه من الله إلي الناس كافة مؤمنهم وكافرهم فانظري أختي أمونه عندما يريد الله أن يحيط بعض الناس بشيء من علمه يلهم احدهم أن يلحظ شيء ما ، مثلاً اسحق نيوتن لمّأ سقطت عليه التفاحة ، لم يقل رزق ساقه الله لي من السماء فأكلها وحمد ربه  , ولو سقطت هذه التفاحة علي شخص مثلي لأكلها ولم يتدبر ظاهرة السقوط  ، بعكس نيوتن الذي فكر لماذا سقطت التفاحة علي الأرض ولم تصعد إلي السماء ، فاكتشف قانون الجاذبية والحركة ورد الفعل والإتجاه وهكذا في كثير من الإكتشافات كانت بالصدفة البحتة لا منهج و لا تخطيط  
> أمَّا حركة الذات في الكون تخضع في قدرتها علي التكيف بالبيئة المحيطة بها و التي تستمد منها مقومات حياتها ، فنخن نعرف أن الإنسان خلق بدنه من عناصر الأرض وهي مكونات حياته الطعام والشراب والهواء ثم نفخ الله فيه من روحه فأصبح نفساً لها ذات  علي حالات { مطمئنة ، لوُّامة ، خبيثة } ولذلك أنزل الله كلامه علي رسله ليكون غذاءً روحياً  لتلك الروح  فإذا مات الإنسان عادت روحه إلي خالقها وظل البدن خاوياً من الحياة فيتحلل إلي عناصره الأولية { اليوم ننجيك ببدنك لتكون لمن خلفك آية 00 } فحركة الإنسان ليست خطوات مرتبة الحدوث  يختارها وينفذها ـ تقدرون وتضحك الأقدار ـ  بإرادته ولكنه مسير في أمور ومخير في أمور ويعجز كثير منا عن فهم أشياء تحدث له وتغير مجري حياته دون تحطيط ، فإن أراد مثلاً أن يحب أمرأة فهل علية أن يتبع تلك الخطوات ، وهل هي صالحة لحالت الذات الثلاثة 00!!؟
> {  إن الإجابة تكمن في هذه النصيحة البسيطة التي أقدمها لكم من خلال هذه السلسلة في 10 خطوات :
> 
> 1- وضوح الهدف
> 
> 2- التفكير الجاد في الهدف 
> 
> 3- اتخاذ النموذج المناسب
> ...


أستاذي الفاضل
الشربيني
أشكرك على مشاركتك الثرية بالمعلومات
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أمــونــة

> اختى الرقيقه 
> امونه 
> 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> اشكرك كل الشكر 
> ولن اوفيك حقك منه 
> على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع 
> معلومات مفيده 
> وشرح وافى بسيط ممتع 
> ...



أستاذي الفاضل 

إسكندراني 

جزاك الله خيرا على كلامك الجميل
وأشكرك على تشجيعك لي دائما
بارك الله فيك
 :f:   :f:

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
ربنا يبارك فيكى ابنتى امونه مجهود اكثر من رائع وواضح فيه اد ايه انتى تعبتى فيه وحق معلومات هامه جاده 



> أتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم من موضوعي المتواضـــع 
> والآن ابدأ 
> قد تكون القصص والحكايات والطرائف جذبتك كثيرا في هذا الكتاب..
> إنها أشياء مسلية !!!
> الآن أنت تتثاءب مبتسما وتفرد ذراعيك ..
> لا ، إنها ليس أحلاما أو مواعظ ..
> إنها خطوات ؛ لتحفظ وتنفذ ..
> إنها ليست تعليما
> ولكنا تعاليم
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا والى لقاء

----------


## أمــونــة

عزيزتي أم البنات
كم انا سعيدة بمرورك ومشاركتك في الموضوع
جزاك الله خيرا غاليتي

----------


## ايهاب الاغبري

الموضوع جميل و من المواضيع النادرة في الطرح بشكل عملي سلسل زي ما عرض هنا و اتمنى التوفيق للجميع . بس اول شيء يعمله الانسان قبل ما يبداء في كل النقاط انه يخلص عمله و نيته لوجه الله ( انما يتعثر من لم يخلص )

----------


## أمــونــة

أخي الفاضل
ايهاب الأغبري
جزاك الله خيرا على المشاركة الجميلة
فعلا لازم الإنسان يخلص عمله ونيته لوجه الله تعالى
بارك الله فيك على الإضافة الجميلة

----------


## ابن طيبة

*شكرا اختي الفاضلة امونة علي الموضوع الجميل

*

----------


## سوما

ما شاء الله عليكى يا امونة...
ايه الجمال والدقة فى تخليص المعنى من الكتاب...
موضوع مفيد ومهم جدااااااااا......تسلم ايدك يا امونة.....
فى انتظار المزيد والجديد ..تحياتى لكى  :f2:

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*تسلم ايدك يا أمونه

موضوع جميل ومفيد جدا

ويستحق القرأة والمتابعة*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
حبيبتي الغالية...أمونة..
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

أمونة...أنا عاجزة تماماً عن الكلام على الموضوع بتاعك...
صدقيني صدقيني لو في ايدي كنت قيمتك عليه مليون مرة....

موضوع قمة قمة في التميز....أبدعتي بجد في تلخيص الكتاب...و أنا بقولك إني ندمانة اني مفتحتش الموضوع من ساعة ما حكيتيلي عليه...
و الله يا بنتي كل مرة أحضر نفسي عشانه مش عارفة يجرى ايه 

بس بجد الحمدلله إني شفته...


حقيقي موضوع من أرقى و أروع ما قرأت

لي عودة مرة تانية...استنيني يا قمر...


لكِ...
خالص حبي...



*

----------


## أمــونــة

أخي الفاضل ابن طيبة
جزاك الله خيرا على مرورك الطيب
 :f:   :f:

----------


## أمــونــة

> ما شاء الله عليكى يا امونة...
> ايه الجمال والدقة فى تخليص المعنى من الكتاب...
> موضوع مفيد ومهم جدااااااااا......تسلم ايدك يا امونة.....
> فى انتظار المزيد والجديد ..تحياتى لكى


الله يسلمك يا سوما
مرسي قوي على كلامك الجميل
سعيده جدا بمشاركتك 
ويارب دائما منوراني

----------


## أمــونــة

أختي الغالية احلى كلمة

منوراني يا قمر

أشكرك على مشاركتك

----------


## أمــونــة

حبيبتي
شعاع من نور

ربنا يكرمك يارب.. كفاية بس عليا كلامك الجميل ده

ومشاركتك في  الموضوع

مستنياكي ومستنية تعليقك بعد ما تقرأيه

جزاك الله خيرا

 :f:   :f:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*ألف مبرووووك * 







ألف مبروك يا أمونة 





نحن نحب الماضي لأنه ذهب

ولو عـــاد بنا الزمن لكرهناه


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## kethara

*[frame="12 70"]

                          أختى الرقيقة أمونة

                  موضوع رائع ومتميز

              وجهد مبذول ويستحق الأوسكار عن جدارة





[/frame]*

----------


## دعاء ثابت

امونة
الف الف مبروك ياقمر الاوسكار على الموضوع الجميل
وكل عام وانتى بخير وفى تقدم مستمر ان شاء الله 
تقبلى تحياتى
دعاء

----------


## سوما

:xmas 7:  ألف مبررررررررررووووووووووك يا أمونة ..   :xmas 7: 
ويارب دايمااااااا المزيد من المشاركات والموضوعات الهادفة و الناجحة.. أن شاء الله
مع أرق تحياتى...... بعام سعيد.. ::h::

----------


## أمــونــة

> *ألف مبرووووك * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ألف مبروك يا أمونة 
> ...


*
أخي الفاضل والمبدع 

أيمن خطـــاب

الله يبارك فيك يارب
شكرا بجد على الكارت الجميل 
تسلم ايدك ذوقك يجنن بجد*

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
الغاليه امونه مجهود مشكوره عليه جدا 
ومعلومات اكثر من قيمه تفيد كل من يقرأها لسنوات طويله باذن الله

----------


## اسكندرانى

للرفع

----------

